# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Ψηφιακος παλμογραφος rigol DS1052E

## cloud_constructor

Παααααλι για παλμογραφο ρωτανε? θα πει καποιος..

Αναγκαστικα ομως γιατι δε μπορω να βρω αυτο που θα ρωτησω:

Εχουμε και λεμε λοιπον.. Ο καιρος του παλμογραφου εχει ερθει εδω και καιρο αλλα μετα απο κατι πακετα που εφαγα και τον χρειαστικα παρα παρα πολυ αποφασισα να παρω εναν το συντομοτερο γιατι τερμα δε παει αλλο..

ετσι λοιπον βρηκα αυτον εδω (που καιρο τον καυλανταω αλλα δεν...) http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/RIGOL_DS...454184341/item

Ομως το ερωτιμα μου ειναι (ε πες το ρε μεγαλε) ,, που μπορω να παω να ρωτησω (η ακομα καλυτερα να δω στο ιντερνετ ) εδω στην ελλαδα / αθηνα να δω ποσο τον εχουν για να μη περιμενω να ερθει κ μη χρειαστει να "μπλεξω με εγγυησεις" (στην ουσια δεν εχει διαφορα γιατι κ να σου χαλασει ο αντιπροσοπος το μονο που μπορει να κανει ειναι να το στειλει αντι για εσενα...)

thaaannx



(βασικα ο βασικος λογος ειναι οτι θελω με το που πληρωσω να φυγω με τον παλμογραφο στο χερι γιατι η αναμονη καθε φορα που περνω κατι απο ebay με σκοτωνει  :Tongue2: )

ΥΓ , συντακτικο 0

----------


## tasosmos

Βασικα υπαρχει και πιο φτηνα απο αυτο που βρηκες πχ http://www.dealexcel.com/rigol-ds105...055d77798f1a40

Ακομα και να τον βρεις απο καπου εδω δεν νομιζω οτι θα ειναι συγκρισιμη η τιμη...

----------


## valis

+1 για την dealexcel. Μου πήγε μαζί με το τελωνείο 285 euro, 
Πριν απο αυτό, το το είχα βρει στην γερμανία με ~ 410 με εγγύηση

----------


## cloud_constructor

τελωνιο ε.. και απο που το παραλαβατε ρε παιδια? θελει να παω τιποτα αεροδρομια κ τετοια?

Πωπω μιλαμε ειμια ετοιμος να κανω τη μεταφορα τωρα επιτοπου!!

----------


## valis

Η dealexcel το στέλνει ems οπότε το παραλαμβάνεις ταχυδρομείο. στην περίπτωσή μου πήγε  €281.89 αγορά + 3 εξοδα εκτελωνισμού απο ελτα

EDIT: μετα απο 2 ώρες έγινε DS1102E  :Cool:

----------


## cloud_constructor

*ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΟΟΟΟΟ???*
Νταξει παραγγελια τωρα



χαχα το χακεψες κατα την παραλαβη ε?Εγω στην αρχη θα ειμαι κοτα , θα το κρατισω καμια βδομαδα ετσι στα 50 χαχα

----------


## cloud_constructor

Αγοραστικε απο dealexcel!!Φιουφ ενα βαρος εφυγε η αγωνια ξεκιναει

----------


## valis

έχει λίγο σασπενς γιατί δεν σου στέλνουν tracking number επιπλέον καθυστερούν ~ 10 μέρες να το στείλουν

----------


## cloud_constructor

ε ψιλο αναμενομενο ...

Οταν το κανεις 100mhz με τα Probes δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα?
Επισης .. αυτο το pass fail τι ειναι , δε το εχω ξανα ακουσει

Tack!

----------


## gsmaster

Ο παλμογράφος είναι η καλύτερη λύση για τα λεφτά του.-
Το Dealexcel σαν σελίδα δεν ξέρω τι λέει, μια παραγγελία που έκανα 22/9 δεν έχω ακόμα νέα.... Έχει ψωνίσει κανείς απο κεί?

----------


## button

ένας φτηνός αλλά όχι και χάλια που να έχει VGA  για μικρά πράγματά πόσο να έχει

----------


## navar

τόσο φτηνά είναι αυτά τα κοκοκόψαρα ???
νόμιζα πως ήταν πολύ πιο δηλητηριώδης !
δηλαδή ενα συμπαθητικό με μικρές απαιτήσεις , πόσο το βρίσκεις μεταχειρισμένο ?

----------


## cloud_constructor

ο valis αποτι λεει πηρε τον ιδιο παλμογραφο

----------


## JOUN

> Ο παλμογράφος είναι η καλύτερη λύση για τα λεφτά του.-
> Το Dealexcel σαν σελίδα δεν ξέρω τι λέει, μια παραγγελία που έκανα 22/9 δεν έχω ακόμα νέα.... Έχει ψωνίσει κανείς απο κεί?



 Εγω που πηρα ενα γειωσομετρο μια χαρα ολα..

----------


## valis

μια χαρα είναι η Dealexcel για τον rigol δεν ξέρω τι λέει στα άλλα είδη απο τιμές.
τα probe είναι οκ για 100 Mhz έχω μετρήσει rise time  3 ~ 3.2 ns συνολο (πηγή - probe παλμογράφος)




> αυτο το pass fail τι ειναι , δε το εχω ξανα ακουσει



ορίζεις το περίγραμμα μιας κυματομορφής και αν σε επόμενη μέτρηση δεν είναι στα όρια τοτε βγαζει fail

----------


## cloud_constructor

ωραια ,,, πολυ ωραια.. εχω καψει να βλεπω βιντεακια για τον παλμογραφο,,για να μη πω οτι εχω αρχισει κ μετακινω πραγματα ωστε να μπει στην καλυτερη και ποιο περιοπτη θεση!

Φυσικα εχω αρχισει να ψαχνω για κανα function generator αλλα ειναι πολυυ πολυυ ακριβα μαλλον...

----------


## kitMAN

Ψήνομαι και εγώ να παραγγείλω αυτό το μηχάνημα. Μεγάλος ρυθμός δειγματοληψίας, πολλές επιλογές – δυνατότητες, ειδικά στο πλήθος των triggering modes. Φανταστικός για την τιμή του.





> ωραια ,,, πολυ ωραια.. εχω καψει να βλεπω βιντεακια για τον παλμογραφο...



Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν να παρακολουθώ και εγώ βιντεάκια, και δεν ήταν και λίγα αυτά που παρουσίαζαν το DS1052E με προβλήματα. Έ… είπα, εντάξει, μπορεί να έτυχε ώσπου έπεσα επάνω σε αυτό. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6WH7kW-NVg
Μα καλά, 10 ADC υπερχρονισμένοι από τα 40MHz στα 100MHz για να δώσουν μια συνδυασμένη δειγματοληψία 1Gs/sec ;;; Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι αυτό αλήθεια, αλλά ο αυτός ο τυπάς φαίνεται να ξέρει τι λέει. Αν το overclocking ήταν από τα 40ΜΗz στα 50MHz με ένα samplerate 500Ms/sec και fake 1Gs/sec τότε οκ, μικρό το κακό. Αλλά όχι και 60MHz !!! επάνω, για πόσο καιρό θα μπορούν να δουλέψουν σωστά αυτά τα τσιπάκια. Κάποια στιγμή κάποιο από αυτά είναι μοιραίο να ψοφήσει και μετά ψάξε να βρεις εγγύηση.
Απογοητεύτηκα λίγο, και θέλω να ρωτήσω όσους έχουν αυτό το μηχάνημα εάν έχουν αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα, ή έχουν παρατηρήσει κάποιο DC offset σε κάποια από τις κλίμακες μέτρησης της τάσης. Εντάξει, καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν είναι τέλειος, και σίγουρα θα υπάρχει και κάποιος θόρυβος και ασάφεια στις μετρήσεις, και η ανάλυση δεν είναι και πάρα πολύ καλή, αφού τα ADC είναι 8 bit.

----------


## valis

> και η ανάλυση δεν είναι και πάρα πολύ καλή, αφού τα ADC είναι 8 bit.



"Oscilloscopes typically sample the signal with an 8-bit analog-to-digital converter
(ADC) to faithfully reproduce the signal with all its analog subtleties on the oscilloscope display"

απο μπροσούρα της tektronix

----------


## tasosmos

Λιγο πολυ ολοι οι παλμογραφοι 8μπιτους adc εχουν. Ελαχιστοι εχουν παραπανω αναλυση αλλα δεν χρειαζεται κιολας γιατι εχεις τις κλιμακες στον παλμογραφο, δεν θα πας να μετρησεις ripple σε τροφοδοτικο με dc coupling και κλιμακα 5V...

----------


## kitMAN

Ναι, εντάξει ρε παιδιά, οκ. Για αυτό έβαλα το «πάρα», μπροστά από το πολύ.

----------


## weather1967

Μιας και απο οτι βλεπω η σχεση τιμης αποδοσης ειναι αριστη,και οταν τον παραλαβει ο φιλος cloud_constructor θα ξερουμε και την αξιοπιστια του καταστηματος - παλμογραφου και την τελικη τιμη με εκτελωνισμό-μεταφορά ,και επειδη βλεπω οτι ενδιαφερετε ο Γιωργος (kitman) και ισως και καποιος αλλος φιλος ,μηπως αν καναμε καμμια ομαδικη παραγγελια ισως εχουμε καμμια περαιτερω εκπτωση ?

----------


## tasosmos

Κι εγω ενδιαφερομαι για εναν τετοιο αλλα δεν νομιζω να κανουν κατι καλυτερο για ομαδικη παραγγελια, ειναι ηδη η χαμηλοτερη τιμη που εχω δει σε ολο το νετ, ακομα και στο ebay τον εχουν πιο ακριβο. Θα μπορουσαμε βεβαια να ρωτησουμε...

Επισης δεν ρισκαρουμε να ειναι πολυ αυξημενα τελωνεια κτλ αν ειναι το 3-4πλασιο σε ογκο και βαρος το δεμα?

----------


## JOHNY+

Ωραιος ο παλμογραφος μεγγια !!!!

Θελω να παρω και εγω εναν  :Drool:  , αλλα ειναι ακριβος .

Πως και δεν το εχει καταλαβει  η μαμα εταιρεια οτι τον χακευουμε και τον κανουμε 100 ΜΗΖ . :Glare:

----------


## tasosmos

E προφανως και θα το εχουν ανακαλυψει απλα το αγνοουν. Εκεινοι αφησαν την τρυπα εξαλλου.

Για παλμογραφος ειναι πολυ φτηνος, σε πιο... μαρκε ουτε αναλογικο 20MHz δεν βρισκεις με τοσα.

----------


## JOHNY+

http://www.dhgate.com/rigol-ds1052e-ds-1052e-2-channel-digital/r-ff8080812b29849e012b3cc25b124d2b.html       


και απο αλλο σιτε

----------


## tasosmos

Υπαρχουν πολλα, και στο ebay βρισκεις.

Αλλα αυτο που εδωσα παραπανω νομιζω ειναι το απολυτως φτηνοτερο και εχουν παρει αρκετοι απο κει οποτε δεν ειναι απατεωνες.

Στο dhgate πρεπει να παρεις 4+ κομματια για να παει σε παρομοια τιμη ο παλμογραφος και εκτος αυτου χρεωνουν ~80$ για μεταφορικα...

----------


## stom

Εχει παρει κανεις με το νεο "Expedited free shipping" ? Μην ερθει με καμμια ups και θελει μετα εκτελωνισμο και κερατιατικα..

----------


## cloud_constructor

Ηρθε mail οτι το στειλανε , εχει κ ενα κωδικο εκει αλλα δε παιζει το site.. με EMS λεει το στειλανε... φφφφ για να δουμε ρε γμτ... 

Την τρυπα τη ξερουν αλλα δε τους νοιαζει , για να μη πω επιτιδες το διαρευσανε ωστε ολοι να περνουν αυτον τον παλμογραφο  , να κανουν hack και με 2 λογια να βαρανε κατω απο τη ζωνη του ανταγωνισμο τα μαλακα μορια των αλλων εταιρειων , χωρις ομως η rigol να εχει ευθυνη..

Εξυπνο , πολυ εξυπνο

----------


## Spirtos

Ότι μου είχε φύγει η τρέλα να πάρω ψηφιακό παλμογράφο, με όλα αυτά με ξανάπιασε  :Tongue: . Μόνο που δυσκολεύομαι να αποφασίσω ακόμα ποιον... Πόσες μέρες δίνουν για παραλαβή στο συγκεκριμένο?

----------


## valis

επίτηδες έγινε το hack, έχει ξεσκιστει στις πωλήσεις.
Στον στείλανε αμέσως τελικά. Ο κωδικός είναι για το china post EMS, αλλά δεν μου τον έστειλαν ποτέ.
Εκανε συνολικά 10 μέρες μέχρι να τον παραλάβω, οπότε έχεις μέρες να την στήσεις για τον ταχυδρόμο  :W00t:

----------


## larry7

Χαιρετώ την παρέα!
Είμαι κι εγώ έτοιμος να παραγείλω τον παλμογράφο!
Δικαίως έχουν ξεσκιστεί στις πωλήσεις γιατί η τιμή είναι τρελή!
Έχω όμως 2 απορίες :
1) Η RIGOL κατασκευάζει τα προιόντα της στην Αμερική?
2) Το overclocking πως γίνεται και τι επιπτώσεις μπορεί να έχει στο μηχάνιμα?

----------


## tasosmos

1) Οχι φυσικα, στην κινα φτιαχνεται οπως και οτιδηποτε αλλο...
2) Υπαρχουν σχετικα βιντεακια στο youtube, ψαξε για rigol hack ή κατι τετοιο. Τυπικα δεν ειναι overclocking μιας που το sample rate παραμενει το ιδιο, απλα αλλαζεις τις παραμετρους εμφανισης κατα καποιον τροπο. Απο επιπτωσεις προφανως χανεις την εγγυηση και οπως οποιοδηποτε αλλο hack ενδεχομενως να προκαλεσει βλαβες σε μακροχρονια χρηση.

btw η ιδια η εταιρια κανει overclocking στους adc που χρησιμοποιει για το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο (adc των 40MHz λειτουργουν στα 100Μ συμφωνα με διαφορες πηγες στο νετ) αλλα δεν εχουν αναφερθει σημαντικα προβληματα με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.

----------


## Thanos10

Σιγουρα χανεις την εγγυηση σε οτι συσκευη κανεις κατι ακομη και τις βιδες βλεπουν αν τις εχεις ξεβιδωσει,παντος η αλλαγη αυτη ειναι πολυ καλη αλλα θα την εκανα μετα αφου ληξει η εγγυηση,φαντασου να παθει κατι και να σου παρουν τοσα οσα τον αγορασες νομιζω οτι θελει λιγο υπομονη αλλα ποιος θα την ειχε οποιος θα τον ειχε στα χερια του σιγουρα θα εκανε την αλλαγη το θεμα ειναι να σταθεις τυχερος.

----------


## tasosmos

E ενταξει σιγουρα το... αισθανεσαι καλυτερα αμα ειναι 100Μ αντι για 50Μ αλλα στην πραξη ποιος ερασιτεχνης χρειαζεται να βλεπει συχνοτητες πανω απο 50Μ? Εγω τουλαχιστον νομιζω θα κρατηθω λιγο καιρο αν αξιωθω ποτε να τον αγορασω...

----------


## Thansavv

Ο παλμογράφος νομίζω ότι είναι ένα εργαλείο για διαγνώσεις και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις για έρευνα. 
Πιστεύω ότι από την παρέα εδώ, είναι μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα τα άτομα που θα χρειαστεί να δουλέψουν σε τέτοιες συχνότητες.
Νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζει να τροποποιήσω ένα παλμογράφο,  μόνο και μόνο για να λέω ότι είμαι "χάκερ", και έχω σούπερ ντούπερ παλμογράφο που φτάνει 100Mhz, και παρ' όλα αυτά να μην ξέρω να τον αξιοποιήσω σωστά...Θα τον άφηνα ως έχει, αν δεν υπήρχε ανάγκη πραγματοποίησης μετρήσεων σε τέτοιες συχνότητες...

----------


## Thanos10

Αναλογα μα τι ασχολειται ο αλλος, παντος τα 50ΜΗΖ για πολλους θα ηταν αρκετα.

----------


## Spirtos

Τώρα, να πω και γω τις απορίες μου...πέραν από κάποια χαρακτηριστικά (π.χ. FFT) και το θέμα BW, 50Mhz-->100Mhz (άν το χρειάζεται κάποιος πραγματικά), δε βλέπω και πολλούς λόγους για να πουλάει τόσο. π.χ. δε βλέπω πολλές διαφορές με αντίστοιχους ΑΤΤΕΝ ή OWON. Επίσης έχει μικρότερη οθόνη και χαμηλότερη ευκρίνεια από τις άλλες μάρκες ή ιδέα μου είναι?

Εντάξει, δεν έχω απαιτήσεις επιπέδου Tektronix, αλλά στα video που είδα, οι κυματομορφές με ανησύχησαν λίγο. Θα εξετάσω βέβαια αναλυτικά τα specifications απόψε...αλλά οι γνώμες χρηστών μετράνε πάντα  :Smile:

----------


## tasosmos

Οταν λες δεν βλεπεις λογους για να πουλαει τοσο? Εννοεις οτι ειναι ακριβος???

Εγω θα λεγα το αντιθετο, ειναι πολυ φτηνος για αυτα που προσφερει...
Πχ αντιστοιχος atten που λες ειναι αυτος http://www.dealexcel.com/atten-ads10...ift_p3288.html και owon αυτος http://www.dealexcel.com/Owon-Digita...ift_p3308.html . Και οι 2 με μια ματια εχουν μικροτερο sample rate, μικροτερη μνημη αποθηκευσης και λιγοτερες "ευκολιες" και εχουν αρκετα υψηλοτερη τιμη...

----------


## valis

> πέραν από κάποια χαρακτηριστικά (π.χ. FFT)



δεν έχω δει τι προσφέρουν οι άλλες εταιρείες αλλά νόμιζα οτι το fft είναι στανταρντ, στον rigol έχει μια δυναμική περιοχή 54~56 dB
οπότε μπορείς να κάνεις μέτρηση παραμόρφωσης κλπ

----------


## Spirtos

:Rolleyes: Μάλλον δεν το έθεσα σωστά. Για ότι προσφέρει, έχει πολύ καλή τιμή και είναι ένας λόγος που πουλάει τόσο φυσικά, το θέμα είναι αν τον συγκρίνουμε με αντίστοιχους, σε κατηγορία τιμής,κατασκευής, επιδόσεων κλπ, είναι το ίδιο ή παραπάνω αξιόπιστος? ή η απόλυτη σχέση τιμής/επιδόσεων τον κάνει best seller? Συμπαθάτε με αλλά η σχέση μου με αυτές τις μάρκες (Rigol, Owon, Atten) ως τώρα είναι 0, και δεν έχω άποψη σε επίπεδα κατασκευής, επίδοσης, αξιοπιστίας όταν δεν έχω πιάσει κάτι στα χέρια μου.

----------


## stom

> 1)  Απο επιπτωσεις προφανως χανεις την εγγυηση και οπως οποιοδηποτε αλλο hack ενδεχομενως να προκαλεσει βλαβες σε μακροχρονια χρηση.







> Σιγουρα χανεις την εγγυηση σε οτι συσκευη κανεις κατι ακομη και τις βιδες βλεπουν αν τις εχεις ξεβιδωσει,παντος η αλλαγη αυτη ειναι πολυ καλη αλλα θα την εκανα μετα αφου ληξει η εγγυηση,φαντασου να παθει κατι και να σου παρουν τοσα οσα τον αγορασες νομιζω οτι θελει λιγο υπομονη αλλα ποιος θα την ειχε οποιος θα τον ειχε στα χερια του σιγουρα θα εκανε την αλλαγη το θεμα ειναι να σταθεις τυχερος.







> E ενταξει σιγουρα το... αισθανεσαι καλυτερα αμα ειναι 100Μ αντι για 50Μ αλλα στην πραξη ποιος ερασιτεχνης χρειαζεται να βλεπει συχνοτητες πανω απο 50Μ? Εγω τουλαχιστον νομιζω θα κρατηθω λιγο καιρο αν αξιωθω ποτε να τον αγορασω...



Το videaki το ειδατε? Η εταιρια βγαζει δυο μοντελα, το ενα στα 50Mhz και το αλλο στα 100Mhz με το ιδιο ακριβως hardware. Το μονο που αλλαζει είναι ειναι η σταμπα με το κωδικο του μοντελου και ενα setting στο bios που γινεται δινοντας εντολες μεσω hyperterminal.
Και μαλιστα μπορει κανεις με ενα απλο reboot να αλλαζει το μοντελο απο τα 50MHz στα 100 και τουμπαλιν.
Αρα δεν τιθεται κανενα θεμα εγγυησης, ασε που σε αυτα τα λεφτα και με δεδομενη την πολυπλοκοτητα και τα εξωτικα υλικά, αν ποτέ χαλάσει δεν ξερω αν ποτέ θα μπει κανεις στον κόπο να τον στειλει για επισκευη.





> Πιστεύω ότι από την παρέα εδώ, είναι μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα τα άτομα που θα χρειαστεί να δουλέψουν σε τέτοιες συχνότητες.
> Νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζει να τροποποιήσω ένα παλμογράφο,  μόνο και μόνο για να λέω ότι είμαι "χάκερ", και έχω σούπερ ντούπερ παλμογράφο που φτάνει 100Mhz, και παρ' όλα αυτά να μην ξέρω να τον αξιοποιήσω σωστά...



Η σωστη απεικονηση ενος ΜΗ ημιτονικου σηματος στα 10MHz θελει παλμογραφο 100Mhz.





> Συμπαθάτε με αλλά η σχέση μου με αυτές τις μάρκες (Rigol, Owon, Atten) ως τώρα είναι 0, και δεν έχω άποψη σε επίπεδα κατασκευής, επίδοσης, αξιοπιστίας όταν δεν έχω πιάσει κάτι στα χέρια μου.



H rigol φτιαχνει και  καποια μοντελα της agilent... (τελευταιο firmware για agilent ειχε μεσα στο κωδικα το ονομα της rigolo. Αυτο λεει πολλα.)


ΥΓ Υποτιθεται οτι σε τελευταιο firmware η αλλαγη δεν γινεται. Ομως με ενα downgrade κανουμε την αλλαγη και μετα ξανακανουμε upgrade και ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια. Και φυσικα μονο τυχαια δεν ειναι ολα αυτα.

ΥΥΓ αυτα μεχρι τον απριλιο φετος. Μολις παραλαβετε, γραψτε τι firmware εχει μεσα...

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι οκ ειναι δεδομενο οτι μπορεις να κανεις οτι θελεις στο firmware αλλα ποιος μας λεει οτι ακομα κι αν μπορεσεις να του αλλαξεις το firmware στο παλιο σε περιπτωση που παθει ζημια δεν εχουν βαλει πχ το απλουστερο, ενα flag στην eeprom το οποιο αλλαζει τιμη αν ανιχνευθει "σπασμενο" firmware?

Εν πασει περιπτωση η εγγυηση δεν ειναι... εγγυημενη αν κανεις το hack.


Δεν ξερω τι θα εκανε ενας επαγγελματιας που τον χρειαζεται ανα πασα στιγμη αλλα προσωπικα εμενα με ενδιαφερει πολυ το θεμα της εγγυησης δεδομενου οτι δεν μου περισσευουν τα €€€ για να τον πεταξω σε περιπτωση βλαβης.

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι sot αν ομως παθει ζημια ισως να μην μπορεις να τον επαναφερεις στην αρχικη του κατασταση.

----------


## kiros

Καθώς το θέμα είναι σχετικό με παλμογράφους για να μην ανοίξω άλλο θέμα , ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας για αυτόν τον παλμογράφο : Hantek DSO1200 200MHz
http://www.hantek.net/english/produce_list.asp?unid=81
http://www.dealexcel.com/hantek-dso1...038_p1038.html

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη...

Real-Time Sampling Rate:500MSa/s

----------


## kiros

Ναι, αλλά πως τον δίνει Bandwidth 200MHz;

----------


## stom

Αμα θελανε να βαλουν flags και αλλα τετοια θα το εκαναν απο την αρχη, μην ψαχνουμε να βρουμε δρακους.
Το hardware ειναι ιδιο και για τα δυο μοντελα, δεν βρισκω λογο να παιζει θεμα εγγυησης.
Αν παθει τοσο σοβαρη ζημια ωστε να μην μπορεις να το αλλαξεις, ε τοτε ουτε ο κινεζος θα ειναι σιγουρος τι εχει γινει..
Γενικοτερα το θεμα της εγγυησης εχει ως εξης. Αν θες 150 ευρω πηγαινε ελα στη κινα για την επισκευη και μερικους μηνες χωρις παλμογραφο και με αλλα 100 τον ξαναγοραζεις, για πια εγγυηση συζηταμε?
Εξαλλου, ουτε κινουμενα μερη εχει, ουτε λυχνιες... η πιθανοτητα να χαλασει ειναι πολυ μικρη (εκτος αν του ριξει κανεις 1000volt αλλα τοτε σιγουρα δεν τον καλυπτει η εγγυηση..)
Παντως το να αλλαξεις κατι στο firmware που παει σε μια ψηφιακη έξοδο και πειραζει την πολωση σε μια varactor δεν ειναι λογος να σε βγαλει ενας κατασκευαστης εκτος εγγυησης. Αυτα τα κανουν τα λαμογια στις τοπικες αντιπροσωπειες.
Στη τελικη μπορεις παντα να πεις οτι ετσι σου τον εστειλαν και οτι καναν αυτοι λαθος απο το εργοστασιο...
Οταν τιποτε δεν μπορει να αποδειχθει ολα παιζουν.
Προσωπικα θα το εκανα μολις συμπληρωνε 5-10 ωρες λειτουργιας (για να βεβαιωθουμε οτι δεν ειναι DOA).

----------


## cloud_constructor

Ωραια ...

Τελικα παρελαβα τον παλμογραφο εχθες το απογευμα απο το ελτα ταχυμεταφορες (πηγα απο κει γιατι δεν ειχα αλλη υπομονη) εδωσα το αστρονομικο ποσο των 3,6 εουρος πηρα το κουτι το φορτωσα στο μοτορβαϊκ πηγα σπιτι ανοιξα το κουτι βγαζω παλμογραφο , τρωω σκαλομα γιατι ειχε μεσα ενα ΑΧΡΙΣΤΟ καλωδιο ρευματος και εναν ακομαι ποιο αχριστο ανταπτορα και τρωω σκαλομα για κανα 10 λεπτο γιατι πισω εγραφε οτι περνει τροφοδοσια 100V  με  240V και με συχνοτητα απο 40Hz ως .. 400κατι Hz (Μα ποιος εχει 400Hz στη μπριζα του απορω..).. 

Με τα πολλα (εψαξα στο νετ και βρηκα τα μανουαλια μεσα στο CD (Ε εστειλα κ ενα email)) λεω ,νταξει μωρε δε παθαινει τιποτα , του βαζω ενα καλωδιο απο PC και ....

Τσακ .. αναψε.. ε μετα τον εκαψα στις δοκιμες , αλλαξα γλωσσα , εβαλα να κανει μπιπ μπιπ (αν κ μετα το εκλεισα) , εκανα calibration τα probes , μετα απο κανα 30 λεπτο εκανα και ενα auto calibration του παλμογραφου  μετρισα το XTAL που παει σε ενα PIC μετρισα το CLOCK/DATA ουτ που εβγαινε απο ενα πειραματικο κυκλωμα που ειχα πεταμενο επανω στο παγκο . ψψψ πορωσης...

Μπορει να εσκασα στην αναμονη μεεεχρι να ερθει , καθε μερα εμπαινα στην EMS  να track-αρω το πακετο.. ανχος.. θα ερθει One piece?Αλλα οκ , αξιζε..

Ο παλμογραφος ειναι ωραιος , η οθονη του εχει ωραιο contrasτ και φωτινοτητα , τα κουμπια ειναι πολυ ποιο ποιοτικα αποτι περιμενα , ειναι ποιο βαρυς αποτι περιμενα (Ειναι βαρυ?ειναι καλο! υσχιει σε ολα , καρπουζια , κιθαρες , ,, παλμογραφους (ελα ναι ,.. ξερω οτι δεν υσχιει)) τα probes του ειναι ενταξει και το εξαρτιμα - προβοσκιδα τους εχει δυναμη (γατζωνετε γαμω) μεχρι στιγμης.. 

Μεσα στα probes ειχε κατι ελατιριακια που λεει τα βαζεις για να τραβας γη .. αλλα.. που τα τοποθετεις?Βγαινει αυτο με το κροκοδειλακι?

Οπως καταλαβατε το εχω στα ωπα ωπα.. νταξει ειμαι και κοτα μη το χαλασω .. Κοοο κοκοκοκοο

Αυτααα

----------


## leosedf

H rigol κατασκευάζει και παλμογράφους της Agilent οπότε καταλαβαίνεις απο πού κλέψαν ποιότητα :P  :Very Happy:

----------


## cloud_constructor

τι? δε το ηξερα αυτο.. καλο για εμας δηλαδι

----------


## valis

τα probes δεν πολυλένε αν τον κανεις 100ρη, μου βγάζουν rise-time 3,4 ~ 3,5 nsec ενώ με άλλο (δεν θυμάμαι μάρκα)
βγάζει 2,8 ~ 2,9. 
Οταν αποφασίσεις για 100ρη οι οδηγίες απο το youtube είναι άκυρες, η διαδικασία γίνεται με καλώδιο usb και
ένα "πειραγμένο" firmware.

----------


## leosedf

Νομίζω με downgrade γίνετα σε παλιότερη έκδοση και μετά το ξαναφέρνεις σε καινούρια. Όχι με πειραγμένη έκδοση.

----------


## valis

ναι, κανεις downgrade αλλά επειδή δεν παίρνει παλιοτερη εκδοση, κυκλοφορεί μια που φαίνεται νεότερη,
αλλά πρόκειται για την έκδοση που επέτρεπε το hack

----------


## cloud_constructor

αχα , καταλαβα.. Θα το δω σε περιπου ενα μηνα αυτο με το hack αν και πιστευω οτι για λιγο καιρο δε θα χρειαστει (μονο οταν θα πρεπει να μετρισω κατι παραμορφωσεις κ κατι τετοια . που πρεπει να βρω και πως γινεται χαχα).valis thanx παλι , ε καταλαβες οοοοταν θα ειναι να το κανω upgrade μπορει να σου στειλω κανα mail χαχααχα

----------


## valis

οποτε να ψάξω για το link με τις οδηγίες.
Η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν θυμάμαι τίποτε απο το πειραγμα γιατι η φάση έγινε με την παραλαβή.
Μετά απο 3 σχεδόν μήνες όλα πάνε καλά. 
Αυτό που ευχαριστήθηκα πολύ με τον rigol είναι το fft (το έχουν όλοι τωρα)

----------


## cloud_constructor

ε εχετο κααπου προχειρο χαχα
Ωραιο το fft , εγω ενθουσιαστικα με τα measurements , και με τα math functions.. Ουτε να μετρας κουτακια ουτε τιποτα.. τσακ πατας εκει το κομβιον , ετοιμος..
Δεν ειχα χρησιμοποιησει ποτε ψηφιακο (και αναλογικο ειχα πριν,.. χροοοονια κ χροονια)

----------


## stom

Εγω θα σου ελεγα να κανεις και το upgrade οσο ειναι καιρος.. Ποτε δεν ξερεις τι γινεται στο μελλον.
Οσο για τα 400Hz, εχουν σε καραβια/αεροπλανα (κυριως στρατιωτικα..)
(ο λογος ειναι πολυ απλος. Ειναι πολυ ευκολοτερο να κανεις ανορθωση με 400Hz παρα με 50/60.. Θες πολυ λιγοτερους πυκνωτες.
Καποτε και οι υπολογιστες θελαν 400Hz για να δουλεψουν.. Εποχης PDP-11, για τους ιδιους λογους.
Οποτε αντι για ups επερνες και μια γεννητρια 400Hz και την ειχες στην αυλή.)

----------


## valis

> (και αναλογικο ειχα πριν,.. χροοοονια κ χροονια



και εγώ ένα hameg 60MHz ο οποίος έπαθε την πολλοστή (> 8 ) βλάβη του και βαρέθηκα να τον επισκευάζω.
Τώρα βρίσκεται στην φάση ανακύκλωσης, ένα σωρό στρωμένα υλικά περιμένουν να μπούν σε κάποια κατασκευή χεχε
Οι έτοιμες μετρήσεις που έχει ο rigol και οι σχετικοί σε βοηθάνε πολύ αλλά την μέγιστη ευελιξία την έχεις αν
τον ελέγχεις απο pc.

----------


## cloud_constructor

Α ναι? Και σκεφτομουν αν θα κανω Install to ultrascope που ειχε μεσα στο ΣΔ.. θα του ριξω μια δοκιμη σημερα να δω τι παιζει.
Stom  λες να γινει καμια στραβη? Ε ,, εφοσον harwarικως δε παθαινει κατι δε βλεπω λογο να μη το κανω

----------


## navar

μεγια μεγιά !!!!!!!
καλές μετρήσεις !!!!
ως τ'ωρα δεν μου ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμος ! αλλα σιγά το σκέφτομαι !!!!
φαίνεται πολύ καλός για την τιμή του !!!!! και με αυτά που λές....αρχίζω να ψήνομαι !

----------


## kitMAN

Καλορίζικος cloud. Καλοδούλευτος. Πειρασμός είναι και από ότι είδα η τιμή έπεσε κάτι ψιλά.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλορίζικος και καλές μετρήσεις.Τον ds1052e πήρες;

----------


## leosedf

Εκτός απο τα μαθηματικά έχει και autoset?
Πχ σε μένα πατάω ένα κουμπί και μου ρυθμίζει διάφορα αυτόματα όπως V/Div και timebase κλπ.

----------


## lynx

> φαίνεται πολύ καλός για την τιμή του !!!!! και με αυτά που λές....αρχίζω να ψήνομαι !



στο τελος θα ψηστουμε ολοι...  :Rolleyes: 

γιατι ομως μονο 3,6Ε για να ερθει απο china? αφου το κοστος του ειναι γυρω
στα 260Ε.. δεν θα επρεπε να εχει εξοδα εκτελωνισμου ΦΠΑ κλπ?!

----------


## navar

> στο τελος θα ψηστουμε ολοι... 
> 
> γιατι ομως μονο 3,6Ε για να ερθει απο china? αφου το κοστος του ειναι γυρω
> στα 260Ε.. δεν θα επρεπε να εχει εξοδα εκτελωνισμου ΦΠΑ κλπ?!



δεν λές πάλι καλά ? μπορεί να τον περνάνε σαν δώρο η parts !

----------


## valis

> Εκτός απο τα μαθηματικά έχει και autoset?



εχει το auto, απ ότι καταλαβα μοιάζουν όλοι. Εκτος απο κάτι 5GSa που πήρε το μάτι μου  :Blink:

----------


## lynx

> δεν λές πάλι καλά ? μπορεί να τον περνάνε σαν δώρο η parts !



δεν με καλυπτει αυτο...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## valis

περιμένω μέτρηση μετά την επέμβαση. Στο δικό μου χωρίς probe και με πηγή
ένα 74HC έβγαλε αυτό

risetime.jpg

με probe βγαινει λίγο χειρότερα

----------


## cloud_constructor

που μπορω να δω αν το εχουν στειλει δωρο η parts να σου πω.Μαλλον δε το εχουν στειλει με τιποτα απο τα δυο.
Autoset πρεπει να εχουν ολοι οι ψηφιακοι απο εχω δει , 
Ο Ε ειναι αν θυμαμαι καλα.. δες το πρωτο λινκ που εβαλα στην αρχη του thread
Η επεμβαση θα γινει μολις ξεμπερδεψω με ενα προτζεκτ που προσπαθω να φτιαξω και ξεκολισω με μια προγραμματιστικη βλακεια που με εχει καταβαλει κ δε μπορω να σταματισω να δημιουργω Bugs.. σκετος  bug constructor καταντησα..(καλα με βλεπω να αρχιζω τις ηλιθιες ερωτισεις σε διαφορα threads εδω)

----------


## lynx

> που μπορω να δω αν το εχουν στειλει δωρο η parts να σου πω.Μαλλον δε το εχουν στειλει με τιποτα απο τα δυο.



καπου στα συνοδευτικα του χαρτια πρεπει να αναγραφεται αν εχει σταλει
σαν δωρο...αν τα εχεις κρατησει δες αν λεει καπου declared value for customs.

----------


## Spirtos

Εεεε νομίζω πολύ το ζάλισα,  αποφάσισα να τον κάνω δώρο στον εαυτό μου για τα γενέθλια, γιορτή, Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα κλπ κλπ. Μια ερώτηση μόνο, σε όποιον έχει ψωνίσει απο DealExcel: Δίνει μόνο μια επιλογή για shipping : Express, δωρεάν βέβαια. Σωστό είναι??

----------


## cloud_constructor

ναι το default επελεξα εγω , ειχε κ μια αλλη επιλογη οπως και ασφαλεια πακετου που παρολο που ελεγε 5 δολαρια μολις το παταγα τραβαγε λαθος τιμη και μου τον εσκαγε 350 ευ.. 

υποψην ομως. αργει., αργει ΠΑΡΑ πολυ

----------


## Spirtos

Ευχαριστώ Cloud.

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  πάει η παραγγελία, τώρα περιμένουμε  :Bored: .

----------


## kitMAN

Σπύρο το δώρο το περιμένεις για εφέτος ή για του χρόνου;  :Biggrin: 
Τι θέλω να πω.
Δεν κρατήθηκα και εγώ, και τον παρήγγειλα την πέμπτη 28 Οκτωβρίου. Την Παρασκευή 29 Οκτωβρίου μου έστειλαν e-mail ότι το πακέτο εστάλη. Δευτέρα 1 Νοεμβρίου, και νέο μήνυμα από την dealexcel με ενημέρωνε ότι το πακέτο εστάλη με την EMS και μου έδωσαν και tracking number το οποίο την ίδια ημέρα δεν λειτουργούσε. Την επόμενη μέρα όλα οκ, το πακέτο φαινόταν να βρίσκεται στην πόλη KUNMING ενώ δύο μέρες αργότερα 4 Νοεμβρίου, ταξίδεψε περίπου 800 χιλιόμετρα νοτιοανατολικά στην πόλη GUANGZHOU. Από εκείνη τη πέρα μέχρι και τώρα τίποτα. Καμία ενημέρωση.
Τη Δευτέρα έστειλα e-mail στην dealexcel ροτόντας τα αυτονόητα και την Τρίτη έλαβα την παρακάτω απάντηση.

Dear GEORGE 

I am sorry to say but it is normal, you know Christmas will come soon, recently the customs need process many goods, so the processing will delay for a couple of days, but i think you will receive order within several days.

Regards
Ted 

Withinseveraldays!!!!!!! Αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι θέλει. _We_ _drink_ _it_ λέω εγώ.
20 μέρες και σήμερα. Εύχομαι να είμαι απλά υπερβολικός. :Unsure:

----------


## Spirtos

Ελπίζω μέσα στη χρονιά Γιώργο,  :Rolleyes: , δε λέω έχω μια ανησυχία  :Confused1: , αλλά είμαι ψυχολογικά προετοιμασμένος  :Crying: .

Πάντως εννοείται πως δεν εχω καμία ενημέρωση ακόμα, μάλλον παραείναι νωρίς ε?  :Tongue:

----------


## kitMAN

Μωρέ και εγώ προετοιμασμένος ήμουνα ψυχολογικά, αλλά από εχθές δεν ξέρω. Κάτι έπαθα.
Η ενημέρωση γίνεται αργά τη νύχτα, οπότε το πρωί θα διαβάζεις το πρώτο e-mail και τη δευτέρα λογικά θα σου στείλουν και το tracking number. Άντε λοιπών κουράγιο μας.

----------


## savnik

> Δευτέρα 1 Νοεμβρίου, και νέο μήνυμα από την dealexcel με ενημέρωνε ότι το πακέτο εστάλη με την EMS και μου έδωσαν και tracking number το οποίο την ίδια ημέρα δεν λειτουργούσε. Την επόμενη μέρα όλα οκ, το πακέτο φαινόταν να βρίσκεται στην πόλη KUNMING ενώ δύο μέρες αργότερα 4 Νοεμβρίου, ταξίδεψε περίπου 800 χιλιόμετρα νοτιοανατολικά στην πόλη GUANGZHOU.



Οσες παραγγελίες έχω κάνει από κίνα, και το έστειλαν με EMS έκανε περίπου 7-10 μέρες.
Από την πόλη GUANGZHOU έχει πτήση για ελλάδα η πρέπει να πάει και σε άλλη πόλη πρώτα; Γιατί αν είναι έτσι σε περιμένει πολύς δρόμος ακόμα.

----------


## Spirtos

Εχοντας κάνει καμποσες παραγγελίες από Κίνα, συμφωνώ, ποτέ δεν έχω ξεπεράσει τις 12-15 μέρες. Βέβαια, μιλαω για αγορές Ebay κλπ, και Κίνα όχι Χονγκ Κονγκ, αυτό είναι άλλο πράγμα, δουλεύει με Ευρωπαικά πρότυπα, απευθείας πτήσεις κλπ (απλά το αναφέρω για να μη μπερδεύουμε τα σημεία). Τώρα με το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί...δεν ξέρω. Είναι η πρώτη αγορά μου, ελπίζω να μη κάνει 2 μήνες   :Laugh:

----------


## Spirtos

Ωραίααααααα. Η επιβεβαίωση παραγγελίας είχε έρθει από προχθές, και το Gmail την είχε στα spam :Rolleyes: ....ευτυχώς, τα τσεκάρω από καιρό σε καιρό :Wink:

----------


## cloud_constructor

αργει παρα πολυ.. εμενα ειχε κολισει σε ενα shorting center , δε θυμαμαι πως λεγοταν , μπορει να ηταν κ αυτο μιλαμε για πανω απο βδομαδα
Με γαιδουρια οπως τα αρχαια χρονια , ακολουθοντας τον δρομο του μεταξιου.Σε εμενα εκανε νομιζω περιπου 3 βδομαδες?κατι τετοιο.

----------


## navar

Απο κίνα το χειρότερο που έχω δεί είναι 40 μέρες σε μένα , αλλα αυτό ήταν το πολύ χειρότερο , θα έλεγα μέσο όρο 15 με 17 μέρες !
καταλαβαίνω πως είναι παιδία !
σαν πιτσιρίκι που του έχεις τάξει δώρο και περιμένει !
υπομονή θα τον χαρείτε με την άνεση σας μόλις έρθει !

----------


## dovegroup

Λοιπόν...
Φίλος πήρε τον Rigol 1052E απο DealExcel.
Τον έκανε παραγγελία 27/04/2010, του απάντησαν αμμέσως απο την DealExcel και μέσα σε 2 ημέρες είχε εικόνα για το shipping & Tracking Number απο την EMS.
Τον παρέλαβε 05/05/2010 και πλήρωσε 3.5 Euros.
Ηρθε να τον δούμε, και εχω μερικές παρατηρήσεις.
1. Αθλιο τετράγωνο και μετά απο calibration αν δείτε την δειγματοληψία που έχει στα ανεβάσματα και στα κατεβάσματα δεν είναι κάν ευθεία, 
το χειρότερο είναι πως ο HP 1740A το τετράγωνο το δίνει τέλειο απο DDS.
2. Πολύ θόρυβο (3mv) και χωρίς τα probe.
3. Αλλάξαμε Probe απο τον HP HP 1740A μου και κάπως καλύτερα έπαιξε.
4. H συσκευασία δεν είχε manual στα Αγγλικά άντε είχε το cd όμως και βγάλαμε άκρη.
5. Κάναμε "αναβάθμιση" και έγινε 100Mhz όμως τα επίπεδα θορύβου χειροτέρεψαν???
6. Μετρήσαμε συχνότητα με συχνόμετρο επάνω στην DDS η οποία ήταν οκ και οι μετρήσεις συμφωνούσαν όμως ο Rigol έλεγε τα δικά του με απόκλιση τουλάχιστον 5%.
7. Πρόβημα Coupling στο κανάλι CH 2 - AC/DC/GND το είδαμε που το ψάξαμε και στο youtube!!!!
8. Επίσης ενα καλό στη συσκευασία στέλνει adaptor τροφοδοσίας χωρίς γείωση μην αλλάξετε καλώδιο.  

Ερώτηση εχει δεί κανείς δω μέσα παρόμοια θεματάκια?

----------


## cloud_constructor

Δηλαδι δε πρεπει να βαλουμε καλωδιο με γειωση?
Ε καλα τωρα εννοειται οτι δε συγγρινεται με εναν αναλογικο που καινουριος εκανε δε ξερω κ εγω ποσο.. Δεν εχω δευτερο παλμογραφο για να συγκρινω αλλα σιγουρα τελειος δε θα ειναι  (οπως και ολη αυτη η φουρνια ολοιδιων εσωτερικα παλμογραφων)

----------


## Spirtos

Ο θόρυβος στα χαμηλά σήματα και το μέτριο τετράγωνο είναι εμφανή στα περισσότερα video που κυκλοφορούν για αυτόν τον παλμογράφο. Τα probe του φαντάζομαι είναι πολύ μέτρια- λογικό για τέτοια τιμή, όμως τα πολύ καλά probe κάνουν διαφορά στις μετρήσεις και κοστίζουν φυσικά, είναι ένα εντελώς διαφορετικό θέμα. Το πρόβλημα στο coupling αναφέρεται σε πολλά σημεία στο internet οπότε λογικά ισχύει. Για τα υπόλοιπα δεν έχω ιδέα. Πάντως η αξιολόγηση είναι σχετική με την τιμή πάντα. Επίσης, σε κάποια video, μετά την αναβάθμιση σε 100στάρη το τετράγωνο φαίνεται αισθητά καλύτερο!
Αφού "κ'ολησα" με αυτό το thread, έκανα πολύ ψάξιμο, για να δω αν αξίζει τα λεφτά του, και τελικά με έπεισε ότι είναι καλή επιλογή για το τι προσφέρει σε σχέση με τα λεφτά του.
Όπως και να έχει, έχω σκοπό να κάνω ένα αναλυτικό τεστ όταν τον παραλάβω, και σύγκριση με τον αναλογικό μου και με ένα ψηφιακό Tektronix, οπότε θα δούμε.

----------


## Spirtos

OK, έλαβα την επιβεβαίωση σήμερα, απεστάλει με EMS, φυσικά το Tracking number δεν λειτουργει ακόμα, υπομονή...

----------


## kitMAN

Καλόστονε και ας άργησε.
Πέμπτη 18 Νοεμβρίου ώρα 15:00 αποδεσμεύτηκε από το ελληνικό τελωνείο.
Παρασκευή 19, το πρωί, ανανεώθηκε το tracking στο site της EMS και την ίδια ημέρα στις 13:00 τον έφεραν στο σπίτι με το συνεχώς αυξανόμενο από ότι φαίνεται αντίτιμο των 3,69 ευρώ.
Τελικά από την πόλη GUANGZHOU έχει πτήση για Ελλάδα. 21 μέρες αναμονής, συνολικά. Το περισσότερο καιρό τον έφαγε στο Ελ.Βενιζέλος λόγω κίνησης.





> Λοιπόν...
> Φίλος πήρε τον Rigol 1052E απο DealExcel.
> Τον έκανε παραγγελία 27/04/2010, του απάντησαν αμμέσως απο την DealExcel και μέσα σε 2 ημέρες είχε εικόνα για το shipping & Tracking Number απο την EMS.
> Τον παρέλαβε 05/05/2010 και πλήρωσε 3.5 Euros.
> Ηρθε να τον δούμε, και εχω μερικές παρατηρήσεις.
> 1. Αθλιο τετράγωνο και μετά απο calibration αν δείτε την δειγματοληψία που έχει στα ανεβάσματα και στα κατεβάσματα δεν είναι κάν ευθεία, 
> το χειρότερο είναι πως ο HP 1740A το τετράγωνο το δίνει τέλειο απο DDS.
> 2. Πολύ θόρυβο (3mv) και χωρίς τα probe.
> 3. Αλλάξαμε Probe απο τον HP HP 1740A μου και κάπως καλύτερα έπαιξε.
> ...



 
1.Δέν έχω γεννήτρια να το επιβεβαιώσω αλλά από όσες μετρήσεις έχω κάνει ως τώρα δεν έχω αντιληφθεί κάτι τέτοιο. Μήπως είχατε ενεργοποιημένο κανένα Bandwidth Limit για το θόρυβο?
2.Στην κλίμακα πάντα των 2mV/Div και το probe βραχυκυκλωμένο έχω 1.2 mVp-p ενώ χωρίς probe έχω 880 μV όπως φαίνεται και στην εικόνα. Γενικά σε όλες τις κλίμακες φαίνεται λίγος θόρυβος, και ξανα λέω, όπως και σε προηγούμενο πόστ, ότι τα 8bit ανάλυσης δεν είναι και πάρα πολύ καλά.

rig_2mvD.PNG
3.Στο φυλλάδιο με τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά των probe αναφέρεται Bandwidth για κλίμακα 1Χ: DC~7MHz RiseTime 50nS !!!!! και για 10Χ: DC~150MHz RiseTime 2.3nS. Οπότε μην περιμένουμε και πολλά. Φαίνονται ικανοποιητικά για χαμηλές συχνότητες, κάτω από 1MHz στην κλίμακα 1Χ. Η μύτη με το γαντζάκι είναι λίγο μίζερη σε σχέση με άλλα probes.
6.Δέν παρατήρησα τέτοιου μεγέθους αποκλίσεις ούτε με συχνόμετρο αλλά ούτε και με άλλο PC παλμογράφο που έχω.
7.Το είδα στο youtube, το είδα και εδώ. Δεν μπόρεσα όμως να το δω στο δικό μου Rigol. Το πρόβλημα δεν υφίσταται. Μπορεί το καινούριο Firmware να έκανε δουλειά.
Κάτι άλλο. Το calibration το κάνατε αφού τον αφήσατε να δουλέψει για τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα; Με τον παλιό παλμογράφο έτσι και άλλαζε λίγο η θερμοκρασία, ήθελε εκ νέου calibration.

Γενικά έχω εντυπωσιαστεί από το Rigol, αν και πριν το πιάσω και το δουλέψω ήμουν δύσπιστος. Φίλτρα Lowpass, Highpass, Bandpass…… Triggeringmodes και ειδικά στο Video mode που μπορεί να συγχρονίσει ξεχωριστά σε κάθε μία από τις 625 γραμμές του σήματος pal. Η κατασκευή είναι εκπληκτικά στιβαρή. Το βάρος είναι ιδανικό, ούτε πολύ βαρύ, αλλά ούτε και ελαφρύ. Όταν πρωτοείδα την ανάλυση της οθόνης, ξενέρωσα λίγο, γιατί την έβλεπα από πολύ κοντά. Σε μία νορμάλ απόσταση όμως φαίνεται ευανάγνωστη και κρυστάλλινη. Για τον απαιτητικό επαγγελματία, ίσως είναι λίγος. Για το μέσο χρήστη που δεν έχει μεγάλες απαιτήσεις, είναι υπερβολικός.

Το κακό είναι ότι εκλύει μια απίστευτη δυσοσμία. Από την κούτα συσκευασίας μέχρι και τα πλαστικά σακουλάκια, ακόμα και από το εσωτερικό που έχει ένα ανεμιστηράκι το οποίο ξερνάει συνεχώς μια μπόχα εδώ και 15 ώρες λειτουργίας. Μήπως έκανε παρέα με ψόφια ποντίκια; Ανεμιστηράκι είπα και συγκαταλέγεται και αυτό στα κατά του μηχανήματος καθώς η λειτουργία του σε σταθερά υψηλές στροφές δεν είναι ευχάριστη.

----------


## navar

> Το κακό είναι ότι εκλύει μια απίστευτη δυσοσμία. Από την κούτα συσκευασίας μέχρι και τα πλαστικά σακουλάκια, ακόμα και από το εσωτερικό που έχει ένα ανεμιστηράκι το οποίο ξερνάει συνεχώς μια μπόχα εδώ και 15 ώρες λειτουργίας. Μήπως έκανε παρέα με ψόφια ποντίκια; Ανεμιστηράκι είπα και συγκαταλέγεται και αυτό στα κατά του μηχανήματος καθώς η λειτουργία του σε σταθερά υψηλές στροφές δεν είναι ευχάριστη.



 γιαυτό είναι μάλλον τόσο φτηνός !!!
γιατί πρέπει να ανεχτείς την μπόχα :P :P :P
συνεχίζω να ψήνομαι !!! απλά λόγο υποχρεώσεων τις μέρες που έρχονται με βλέπω να κάνω παραγγελία Ιανουάριο ! αν υπάρχει ακόμα !

----------


## dovegroup

> Καλόστονε και ας άργησε.
> Πέμπτη 18 Νοεμβρίου ώρα 15:00 αποδεσμεύτηκε από το ελληνικό τελωνείο.
> Παρασκευή 19, το πρωί, ανανεώθηκε το tracking στο site της EMS και την ίδια ημέρα στις 13:00 τον έφεραν στο σπίτι με το συνεχώς αυξανόμενο από ότι φαίνεται αντίτιμο των 3,69 ευρώ.
> Τελικά από την πόλη GUANGZHOU έχει πτήση για Ελλάδα. 21 μέρες αναμονής, συνολικά. Το περισσότερο καιρό τον έφαγε στο Ελ.Βενιζέλος λόγω κίνησης.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Δέν έχω γεννήτρια να το επιβεβαιώσω αλλά από όσες μετρήσεις έχω κάνει ως τώρα δεν έχω αντιληφθεί κάτι τέτοιο. Μήπως είχατε ενεργοποιημένο κανένα Bandwidth Limit για το θόρυβο?
> ...



Λοιπόν δεν φρόντισα πρίν γράψω να ρωτήσω τον φίλο μου αλλά εχω νέα.
Ο Παλμογράφος αντικαταστάθηκε, όντως είχε σοβαρά προβλήματα και μέσα στο τέλος του 9ου είχε πίσω καινούργιο στο κουτί του.
Αύριο θα τολμήσουμε μετά απο έλεγχο φυσικά πρίν οποιαδήποτε αναβάθμιση να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνει.
Μετά θα γίνει αναβάθμιση και θα μετρήσουμε ξανά.
Τα αποτελέσματα θα σας τα δώσω.
Θα τον πάμε μέχρι 100Mhz στις δοκιμές αν όλα πάνε καλά.
Sorry αλλά αν βλέπεις προβλήματα υποθέτεις το χειρότερο οταν δεν υπάρχει μέτρο σύγκρισης με ίδιον.
Μου είναι ευχάριστο που έχεις .9mv θόρυβο χωρίς probes.
Αν όλα πάνε καλά με χίλια θα πάρω και εγώ να ξεφορτωθώ την αναλογικούρα που έχω και βγάζω τα μάτια μου να διαβάσω ο πρεσβύωπας!!!
Ετσι για την ιστορία ο HP1740A αγοράστηκε με πρόβλημα στα 60 Dollars του έφτιαξα το χαζότατο πρόβλημα που είχε και φυσικά δεν θα έδινα για αναλογικό πάνω απο 100 με τπτ.
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## cloud_constructor

σιγα , γιατι δε κρατας και τον αναλογικο?Καπου θα σου χρειαστει (το κλασσικο μολις το δωσεις αρχιζεις κ λες ,α να αν τον ειχα , bla blalbla bla)

Ευτυχως εμενα δε βρωμαει.ΑΛλωις θα του εβαζα αυτο το αρωματικο που μπαινει στις γριλιες του καλοριφερ στο ταμπλο του αυτοκινητου χαχαχαχ (η κανα πευκακι καθρεφτη)

----------


## dovegroup

> σιγα , γιατι δε κρατας και τον αναλογικο?Καπου θα σου χρειαστει (το κλασσικο μολις το δωσεις αρχιζεις κ λες ,α να αν τον ειχα , bla blalbla bla)
> 
> Ευτυχως εμενα δε βρωμαει.ΑΛλωις θα του εβαζα αυτο το αρωματικο που μπαινει στις γριλιες του καλοριφερ στο ταμπλο του αυτοκινητου χαχαχαχ (η κανα πευκακι καθρεφτη)



Χώρο δεν εχω cc σε λίγο το WAF θα ορίσει υπερβολικό τον χώρο μου και θα αρχίσει να τα ξεπουλάει ή να τα χαρίζει στον παλιατζή!!!

----------


## cloud_constructor

χουμμμμ....

οταν εισα ετοιμος για σπρωξιμο αναλογικου ριξε ενα συρματοσκινο γιατι καποιος μου ειχε πει για παλμογραφο ..

----------


## navar

> Χώρο δεν εχω cc σε λίγο το WAF θα ορίσει υπερβολικό τον χώρο μου και θα αρχίσει να τα ξεπουλάει ή να τα χαρίζει στον παλιατζή!!!







> χουμμμμ....
> 
> οταν εισα ετοιμος για σπρωξιμο αναλογικου ριξε ενα συρματοσκινο γιατι καποιος μου ειχε πει για παλμογραφο ..



και γενικά να λέμε αμα έχουμε κάτι αξιόλογο που δεν χρειαζόμαστε πιά , καλύτερα να το δίνουμε σε μια καλή τιμούλα σε κάποιο συνάδελφο , παρά να κάθεται αιωνίος σε κούτες , παραπεταμένες στην αποθήκη !

----------


## leosedf

Κι εγώ έχω εναν HP ψηφιακό 150Mhz 4 κανάλια αλλα δεν τον θέλει κανείς..
Τελικά όλοι rigol θέλουν.

----------


## navar

> Κι εγώ έχω εναν HP ψηφιακό 150Mhz 4 κανάλια αλλα δεν τον θέλει κανείς..
> Τελικά όλοι rigol θέλουν.



 ε ναι λόγο κόστους !
δεν νομίζω ο HP σου , έστω και μεταχειρισμένος να είναι φτηνότερος απο τον rigol !!!

----------


## leosedf

Εχμμ, ναι... Μου διέφυγε τελείως... LOL

----------


## dovegroup

> Κι εγώ έχω εναν HP ψηφιακό 150Mhz 4 κανάλια αλλα δεν τον θέλει κανείς..
> Τελικά όλοι rigol θέλουν.



Αν τον δίνεις 250-300 euros το συζητάμε :Lol:  :Lol: 
Αν πάρω Rigol ευχαρίστως να τον δώσω σε συνάδερφο.

----------


## leosedf

> Αν τον δίνεις 250-300 euros το συζητάμε



Καλά είπαμε να τον σκοτώσουμε αλλα εσύ θέλεις να μας πάρεις και τη γκόμενα μαζί.. Μή σου πώ και τα βρακιά.

----------


## navar

> Αν τον δίνεις 250-300 euros το συζητάμε



 Ακη απο ψηλά ξεκίνησες το παζάρεμα ! :P :P
άστον πρώτα να πεί τί περίπου σκέφτεται :P :P
έπρεπε απλά να ρίξεις άδεια , χωρίς τιμή !!!! 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo

----------


## tasosmos

Χεχε

Ε ναι κακα τα ψεματα, το κυριοτερο πλεονεκτημα του rigol ειναι η τιμη του. 
Σε αυτα τα λεφτα μονο αναλογικο μεταχειρισμενο και αρκετα παλιο βρισκεις  σε επωνυμο (τα μεταφορικα ειναι περισσοτερα απο την τιμη της συσκευης  συνηθως, ετσι και βαλεις και τελωνειο...).

Δεν ειπε κανεις οτι ειναι τελειος και φυσικα αν βγαλεις το κοστος σαν παραμετρο νομιζω οποιοσδηποτε θα προτιμουσε εναν hp, ποσο μαλλον 150ΜHz 4καναλο...  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Και color ντισπλεί να ουμ.

Απο ψηλά στα 250??? Προφανώς κανείς δεν έχει ιδέα πόσα έδωσα lol Πάντως έπαιρνα αμαξάκι.

----------


## kitMAN

Αλήθεια Κώστα, γιατί θες να τον δώσεις; Δεν σου κάνει;

----------


## leosedf

Τώρα τελευταία σκέφτομαι να τον κρατήσω γιατί θα μου χρειαστεί σε κάποιες κατασκευές. Ήθελα και κάτι πιό φορητό γι αυτό το σκεφτόμουν έτσι. Δεν είναι μικρούλης σαν τον rigol αλλα κανονικός πάγκου. Το καλό είναι η ακρίβεια του και οι προδιαγραφές του.

----------


## dovegroup

> Καλά είπαμε να τον σκοτώσουμε αλλα εσύ θέλεις να μας πάρεις και τη γκόμενα μαζί.. Μή σου πώ και τα βρακιά.



Οχι ποτέ γυναίκα συναδέρφου ή εσώρουχα με τπτ.
Είχα ενα κάποτε γνωστό και παραπάνω που δεν κόλλαγε αν ήταν γυναίκα φίλου ή κολλητού αν την ήθελε δεν τον σταμάταγε τπτ, αληταράς ο τύπος!!!
Οχι έτσι εχω ηθικούς φραγμούς Κωνσταντίνε.
Αν κατάλαβα εσύ δίνεις τώρα τον HP σε μεγαλύτερη τιμή μαζί με γυναίκα που θές να ξεφορτωθείς και παλαιά εσώρουχα?
Just Kidding!!!

----------


## leosedf

Ε τον HP, τα υπόλοιπα είναι free..  :Smile:

----------


## Spirtos

Να πω την αλήθεια, και εγω μάλλον θα ξεφορτωθω τον ένα αναλογικό, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς θέλω να πάρω ένα μεγαλύτερο :Rolleyes: . καλοί οι ψηφιακοί αλλά ο καλός αναλογικός έχει κάποια πλεονεκτήματα σε συγκεκριμένες μετρήσεις...

ασε που είναι και επισκευασιμος σχεδόν σε όλα  :Tongue:

----------


## dovegroup

Σας το υποσχέθηκα οπότε ιδού τα αποτελέσματα.
1. Ηρθε με FW 00.02.04 SP1 & HW 58 (ώ ρε γλέντια!!!)
2. Μετρήσαμε τα πάντα δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα πάει μέχρι τους 50Mhz μιά χαρά.
3. Τα Probes μας τα χαλάνε λίγο αλλά τι στην ευχή, έφτιαξα 2 με RG58 και τέλειο το τετραγωνάκι...
4. Εγινε αλλαγή FW σε Hacking 00.02.02 μετά ακολούθησε 00.02.03 & μετά σε 00.02.04 SP1
5. Εγινε Calibration και ώωωωω 100Mhz τα βλέπω ναί ναί και είναι όμορφα.
6. Η συχνότητα που απεικονίζει σχετικά είναι σε καλές αποκλίσεις <0.2%.
7. Η τάση επίσης <1.5%
8. Η απόδοση τετραγώνου καλή.
9. Εχει πολλά καλούδια τα φίλτρα τα λάτρεψα!!!
10. Αχ αυτό το Math αρρώστια έιναι!!!
Απλά καλός για τα λεφτά του 270 euros.
System_EX.JPG65555sine.JPG110.JPG90.JPG100.JPG

----------


## navar

Ακη βγάζεις και σειριακούς με το όνομα σου ? :P ;P :P

----------


## dovegroup

> Ακη βγάζεις και σειριακούς με το όνομα σου ? :P ;P :P



Κατά καιρούς Κωνσταντίνε ναί για φαντάσου να πάθει κάτι και να πρέπει να πάει πίσω?
Ω ρε γλέντια!!!

----------


## dovegroup

Να και μία φυσιολογική οχι απο το Pc

RIGOL.jpg

----------


## navar

Ακη κάποιο λάθος έγινε ,πρέπει να σου έστειλαν λάθος μηχάνημα !
 στο μοντέλο λέει *: Ds1102E 

*

----------


## dovegroup

> Ακη κάποιο λάθος έγινε ,πρέπει να σου έστειλαν λάθος μηχάνημα !
> στο μοντέλο λέει *: Ds1102E* 
> **



Ναι τώρα θα πώ στον κολλητό να ζητήσει τα λεφτά του πίσω!!!
Ακους εκεί άλλο μοντέλο να γράφει και άλλο να είναι τι εταιρεία είναι αυτή ρε παιδί μου.
ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΗ **
*Πάντως παιδιά προσέχετε τι θα πάρετε για κυκλοφορεί με FW 00.02.05 και δεν υπάρχει πρός το παρόν ασφαλής τρόπος γιά "αναβάθμιση" απ' οτι διάβασα.*

----------


## tasosmos

Ωραιος!!!

Τωρα που εχουμε και πειραματικη επιβεβαιωση οτι παιζει μια χαρα και περνιεται και το hack στα προσφατα firmware μαλλον θα το ζητησω απο τον Αγ. Βασιλη... :-p

Βεβαια αν ειναι μπορουμε να το οργανωσουμε για ομαδικη αγορα, αν μαζευτουμε 4+ ατομα βγαινει μολις ~330$ εκαστος.

----------


## dovegroup

Παιδιά μιλήστε με τον Santa Claus πρίν να σας το στείλει...μέχρι FW 00.02.04 SP1 οχι πιό πάνω.
**

----------


## tasosmos

Ακη μηπως ξερεις αν γινεται αφου κανεις το hack να αναβαθμισεις το firmware στο τελευταιο?

Υποθετω ολο και καποιες βελτιωσεις θα εχουν κανει εκτος απο το "κλειδωμα".

----------


## navar

δηλαδή Τάσο μιλάμε περίπου 30€ φθηνότερος ?

----------


## dovegroup

> Ακη μηπως ξερεις αν γινεται αφου κανεις το hack να αναβαθμισεις το firmware στο τελευταιο?
> 
> Υποθετω ολο και καποιες βελτιωσεις θα εχουν κανει εκτος απο το "κλειδωμα".



Τάσο δεν το ρισκάρω να πάω στο 00.02.05 ακόμη αν προκείψει κάτι θα σας το πώ.

Πρός το παρόν ισχύει αυτό.

*FW σε Hacking 00.02.02 μετά ακολούθησε 00.02.03 & μετά σε 00.02.04 SP1 μέσω USB.*
*Α και κάτι άλλο μην κάνετε calibration πρίν την αναβάθμιση του στο 00.02.04 SP1 μή τζίζ...*

----------


## tasosmos

Ε βασικα ειναι γυρω στα 30$ φτηνοτερα δλδ ~23€ αλλα κ παλι αν μπορουμε να τα γλυτωσουμε γιατι οχι?

Βεβαια ισως εχουμε μεγαλυτερο ρισκο για τελωνειο ετσι λογω αυξημενου ογκου, δεν ξερω τι γινεται με αυτα...

Επισης δεν ξερω αν εχει παραγγειλει καποιος απο το συγκεκριμενο σαιτ. Αυτο εδω εννοω: http://www.aliexpress.com/product-gs...olesalers.html

----------


## navar

και όσο αλλάζει η ισοτιμία ανεβαίνει και η τιμούλα του !
και δεν το βλέπω το € να ανακάμπτει εύκολα !

----------


## tasosmos

Καλα δεν ειναι και μεγαλη η διαφορα λογω ισοτιμιας, δεν παιζει τοσο πολυ τωρα οπως πριν καναδυο χρονια που ειχε φτασει 1,8$/€. Ειναι ψιλοσταθερη στο 1,3-1,4.

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Καλησπέρα, 

Διάβασα με πολύ προσοχή όλα τα μηνύματα που αντηλλάγησαν για τον RIGOL DS 1052E. Αναζητώντας στο διαδίκτυο είδα οτι και η ATTEN παράγει έναν παλμογράφο με παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά, τον ADS 1102CA, τον οποίο μάλιστα το Deal Excel έχει σε παρόμοια τιμή. Μπορεί κάποιος πιό εξοικειωμένος με τα ψηφιακά ηλεκτρονικά να συγκρίνει τις προδιαγραφές τους και να προτείνει τον καταλληλότερο ; Ο παλμογράφος προορίζεται κυρίως για χρήση σε εφαρμογές κατασκευής ραδιοερασιτεχνικού εξοπλισμού. Και αν δεν καταχρώμαι της υπομονής σας, οι όροι Sampling Rate, Real Sampling Rate και Equivalent Sampling Rate σε τι αναφέρονται ; Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## Spirtos

Μόλις γύρισα σπίτι, και βρήκα το RIGOL να με .... περιμένει!!! Λοιπόν, η παραγγελία είχε γίνει στις 17/11 και σήμερα έχουμε 30, αποστολή με EMS, μου το έφεραν σπίτι χωρίς ειδοποιηση από τα ΕΛΤΑ, πληρώθηκαν 3,76€. Μια χαρά όλα. Στο tracking πάντως γράφει "Unsuccessful Delivery"  :Biggrin: .

IMAG0038.jpg

περισσότερα αργότερα..

----------


## navar

> Στο tracking πάντως γράφει "Unsuccessful Delivery"



στείλε mail να στον ξαναστήλουν !
χοχοχοχοχοχοχο

----------


## herctrap

αν δεν το γραφει και αυριο 

ζητα να στο ξαναστειλουν

φτου με προλαβε - και ελεγα να το παρω και εγω μισο-τιμης

----------


## dovegroup

Αν το κάνεις έτσι και τους πείς πως δεν το "πήρες" τότε θα φιγουράρει και η Ελλάδα στους απογορευμένους τόπους αποστολής... :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Με τις υγείες σου ο νέος παλμογράφος καλοδούλευτος :Rolleyes:

----------


## Spirtos

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, αντε και στα δικά σας  :Smile: . Λοιπόν, εκ πρώτης όψεως όλα φαίνονται ΟΚ, αλλά ακόμα ψάχνω τα menu  :Laugh: . Σαν ποιότητα κατασκευής δείχνει πολύ εντάξει για την κατηγορία τιμής του και όχι μόνο, τα probe όμως είναι πολύ μέτρια. Δυστυχώς λείπουν μερικά βασικά από το εργαστήριό μου αυτή τη στιγμή, οπότε αναλυτικά τεστ τις επόμενες μέρες...

ΥΓ. φυσικά έχει fw 00.02.05

----------


## herctrap

στην τυχη

----------


## cloud_constructor

Αυτο με το delivery και σε εμενα μου εστειλε απο την αμερικη ενας κεν να παω στο ταχυδρομειο να τους πω οτι δεν στειλανε το χαρτι για την παραλαβη
Προφανως τον παιζουν και με τα 2 χερια.

Δε παιζει να στειλουν δευτερο γιατι ξερουνοτι εχει γινει το delivery

----------


## dovegroup

herctrap 

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*
*Η περιγραφή στο Video είναι ελλειπής.*
*Αυτό δεν ισχύει στην περίπτωση HW58 & FW 00.02.04.01.02 & άνω.*
*Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα αν το εφαρμόσετε να πάτε κλαίγοντας στην Rigol.*

----------


## kx5

Πάντως μετά από ένα χρόνο χρήσης τα δύο probe έχουν αποδειχθεί εντελώς αναξιόπιστα. Το ένα μάλιστα το πέταξα.

----------


## lynx

Βλεπω καλα περνατε εδω με τους παλμογραφους και τα σχετικς... :Cool:

----------


## tasosmos

Εχει παραγγειλει καποιος τον rigol ειτε απο dealextreme ειτε απο dealexcel προσφατα? 

Το πηρα επιτελους αποφαση να κανω το μεγαλο βημα...  :Tongue:  αλλα ακουω κατι για πολυ ψαχουλεμα τελευταια στα τελωνεια και φοβαμαι μην τον πληρωσω διπλο...

Μπορει να επιβεβαιωσει καποιος ειτε με ποστ ειτε μεσω πμ οτι παρελαβε προσφατα χωρις να πληρωσει τπτ τρελο σε τελωνεια κτλ?

----------


## kpap

Εγώ τον παρέλαβα από DealExcel λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα με EMS (ταχυμεταφορές ΕΛΤΑ φτάνουν εδώ).
3 ευρώ τ(ρ)ελωνείο όπως εδώ και πολλούς μήνες. Από κει και έπειτα όλα τα δέματά μου ήταν μικρά με απλό ταχυδρομείο, οπότε κανένα επιπλέον κόστος.

----------


## Spirtos

Και εγώ τον παρέλαβα πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, EMS, 3,7€ extra, κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## gzaxaros

Καλησπέρα. Μόλις παρέλαβα και εγώ έναν, EMS, με 3,7 Euros extra.

----------


## tasosmos

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις παιδες, οποτε μαλλον κι εγω για dealexcel το βλεπω...

Το θεμα ειναι οτι προστεθηκε ενα διλημμα εκει που χαζευα... 

Τον rigol ή αυτον: http://www.dealexcel.com/atten-ads11...cal_p3714.html , εχει ~10€ παραπανω, ιδιο sampling rate και ειναι 100Μ απο την μαμα-κινεζα...  :Tongue:

----------


## kpap

Κοίτα να δεις αν ο Atten έχει και σύνδεση με υπολογιστή, αν σε ενδιαφέρει. Για μένα στον Rigol ήταν ένα από τα συν, αν και δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ακόμα.

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι εχει κι αυτος παρομοιες δυνατοτητες και εννοειται ειναι σημαντικη παραμετρος...

----------


## cloud_constructor

χμ.. ο αττεν.. 

τον καυλανταγα στην αρχη κ εγω.. νομιζω ειναι μια χαρα κ αυτος.. Και η οθονη του ειναι νομιζω λιγο μεγαλυτερη κ καλυτερη..

----------


## kpap

> Ναι εχει κι αυτος παρομοιες δυνατοτητες και εννοειται ειναι σημαντικη παραμετρος...



Ναι, το είδα και γω ότι το γράφει τώρα που το έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω. Για κάποιο λόγο δεν το έβλεπα πριν στα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## tasosmos

Εκ πρωτης οψης τα + του atten ειναι η μεγαλυτερη οθονη και οτι ειναι 100Μ ενω για ο rigol φαινεται να εχει καλυτερη ποιοτητα κατασκευης και υπαρχει αρκετα μεγαλυτερη βαση χρηστων οποτε μπορεις να βρεις υποστηριξη σε καποιο πιθανο προβλημα.

Η διαφορα τιμης ειναι αμελητεα οποτε δεν τρεχει τπτ απο εκει...

----------


## spetros

Για κοιταξτε και εδω. 

Μοιαζει με τον Rigol και η τιμη του ειναι καλη. http://www.acdcshop.gr/lcd25mhz500msas-p-550.html  :Think:

----------


## tasosmos

Εχμ βασικα ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο ισχυει ακριβως... 

Αυτος εχει 25Μ BW ενω ο rigol εχει 50Μ (100 με σπασιμο) και ο atten που αναφερθηκε παραπανω εχει 100Μ.

Επισης εχει το μισο sampling rate απο αυτους και παρολα αυτα ειναι ακριβοτερος κι απο τους 2.

Εν ολιγοις δεν τιθεται καν θεμα συγκρισης, η κοντρα παραμενει αναμεσα στον rigol και τον συγκεκριμενο atten που ανεφερα παραπανω.

----------


## jimnaf

> Για κοιταξτε και εδω. 
> 
> Μοιαζει με τον Rigol και η τιμη του ειναι καλη. http://www.acdcshop.gr/lcd25mhz500msas-p-550.html



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*o**ATTEN ADS1102CAL 100MHz Digital Oscilloscope 1102CAL* *US$379.99 = 280E*

*2,80 / ΜΗΖ*

---------------------------------------------- 


_ΑΧΙΟΜΕΤ ;;;;; AX-DS1022C ≤25MHz (AX-DS1022C)_ 

*Τιμή χωρίς ΦΠΑ:320.50 Ε*

Αξία ΦΠΑ :*73.71 Ε*


*Τελική με ΦΠΑ :394.21 Ε*

*15,76/ΜΗΖ*

------------------------------------------------ 



ΜΙΚΡΗ Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ..... *100* *ΕΥΡΩ....* 
ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΠΡΑΜΑ..... :Lol:

----------


## shark

Καλημέρα σκεφτομαι την αγορά ενός rigol απο Dealexcell. Σκέφτομαι απλώς την πιθανότητα εμπλοκής στο τελωνείο. Αν το σταματήσουν ξέρει κανείς τι επιπλέον κόστος να υπολογίζω΄???
Νικος

----------


## cloud_constructor

ερχετε απο κινα μεσω ταχυδρομιου.Πληρωνεις 3.7ευ

Δε το σταματανε,,δηλαδι τοσα ατομα που εχουμε παρει δε το εχουν σταματισει.

----------


## shark

Eυχαριστω cloud constructor τον παρήγγειλα σημερα...

----------


## KOKAR

> ε*ρχετε απο κινα* μεσω ταχυδρομιου.Πληρωνεις 3.7ευ
> 
> Δε το σταματανε,,δηλαδι τοσα ατομα που εχουμε παρει δε το εχουν σταματισει.



αν σου "κάτσει" όμως.....την έκατσες !!!!

----------


## shark

Μολις παρελλαβα το RIGOL Scope....οι πρωτες εντυπωσεις είναι αρκετά καλές...η παραλαβη έγινε δίνοντας 3,7Ε κόστος εκτελωνισμού πιο κάτω το history του ταξιδιού απο Κινα στη Κω σε οκτω μέρες...ομολογουμένως πολύ γρήγορο!!!!!!
*Date 						and Time**Location 						**Status**Reason* 						  24/03/2011 10:00						  

Unsuccessful Delivery                                       
 						  Delivery attempted but no response                          
 						  23/03/2011 03:20						  

Departed from Destination Transit Centre                    

 						  22/03/2011 16:06						  

Held by Customs at Destination                              

 						  22/03/2011 15:56						  

Received at Destination Transit Centre                      

 						  20/03/2011 14:49						  

Handover to Airline                                         

 						  19/03/2011 17:43						  

Processing at Air Transit Center                            

 						  19/03/2011 17:22						  

Processing at Sorting Centre                                

 						  19/03/2011 14:50						  

Acknowledged at Transit Centre                              

 						  17/03/2011 10:13						  

Shipments in transit from Origin

----------


## cloud_constructor

Στειλτους και email οτι το παρελαβες γιατι δε στελνει το ταχυδρομιο επιβεβαιωση.. δε ξερουν τι ειναι αυτο μαλλον..

----------


## firewalker

> Μολις παρελλαβα το RIGOL Scope....οι πρωτες εντυπωσεις είναι αρκετά καλές...η παραλαβη έγινε δίνοντας 3,7Ε κόστος εκτελωνισμού πιο κάτω το history του ταξιδιού απο Κινα στη Κω σε οκτω μέρες...ομολογουμένως πολύ γρήγορο!!!!!!
> *Date 						and Time**Location 						**Status**Reason* 						  24/03/2011 10:00						  
> 
> Unsuccessful Delivery                                       
>  						  Delivery attempted but no response                          
>  						  23/03/2011 03:20						  
> 
> Departed from Destination Transit Centre                    
> 
> ...



Ποιο firmware έχει;

----------


## tasosmos

Το πηρα κι εγω αποφαση επιτελους κ παραγγειλα αλλα το εστειλαν με hongkong post (tracking μεσω http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp) ενω εγω ειχα καταλαβει οτι θα στειλουν με EMS.


Αυτο χρησιμοποιουν γενικα ή εγινε πατατα με το δικο μου και θα εχει μπλεξιματα?

----------


## chip

μια χαρα είναι το EMS!

----------


## savnik

> Το πηρα κι εγω αποφαση επιτελους κ παραγγειλα αλλα το εστειλαν με hongkong post (tracking μεσω http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp) ενω εγω ειχα καταλαβει οτι θα στειλουν με EMS.
> 
> 
> Αυτο χρησιμοποιουν γενικα ή εγινε πατατα με το δικο μου και θα εχει μπλεξιματα?



Θα πληρώσεις 3,70 euro στον ταχυδρόμο ή τίποτα.

----------


## tasosmos

Απλα παλιοτερα που ειχα κανει μια παραγγελια και ειχε αποσταλει μεσω EMS το tracking γινοταν απο διαφορετικη σελιδα απ οσο θυμαμαι και με εβαλε σε σκεψεις...

Επισης στο tracking page γραφει "Outward Ordinary Parcel" το οποιο  δεν μου καθεται καλα, δεν θα πρεπε να λεει express κατι ξερω γω?


Δεν εχω κ πειρα με παραγγελιες απο κινα, μονο κατι ψιλοπραγματα εχω  παρει κατα καιρους οποτε δεν με ανησυχουσε η ασφαλεια κατα την μεταφορα,  τελωνεια κτλ...

----------


## savnik

Αν το tracking number είναι της μορφής RA*********HK, τότε είναι απο hong kong και δεν θα πληρώσεις τίποτα.  http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp
Αν το tracking number είναι της μορφής EE*********CN, τότε είναι με EMS και θα πληρώσεις 3,70 ευρώ.  http://www.ems.com.cn/english-main.jsp

----------

tasosmos (13-04-11)

----------


## tasosmos

Βασικα ειναι CPxxxxxxxxxHK, σιγουρα ειναι απο hong kong γιατι το λεει κιολας οτι παραληφθηκε εκει. 

Το θεμα ειναι μην ερθει "τσαλακωμενος" ή με καμια τρελη χρεωση, δεν συζηταμε για τα €3,70...

----------


## savnik

Αρα θα έρθει με τα ΕΛΤΑ, και επειδή το δέμα θα είναι μεγάλο σε μέγεθος, ίσως περάσει από το τελωνείο του πειραιά (ο εκτελωνισμός των ΕΛΤΑ γίνεται εκεί ενώ με EMS γίνεται στο αεροδρόμιο). Τότε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα περάσει με την σύντομη διαδικασία και θα πληρώσεις 3.70 ευρώ. Εκτός αν είσαι από τους ελάχιστους άτυχους.

----------

tasosmos (13-04-11)

----------


## tasosmos

Εν αναμονη λοιπον...

Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες!

----------


## erasmospunk

> Εν αναμονη λοιπον...
> 
> Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες!



Επειδή σκέφτομαι να τον αγοράσω κι εγώ, πόσο σου πήγε από το dealexcel?
Μαζί με τα μεταφορικά και τελωνεία.

----------


## tasosmos

~270€ ηταν το συνολο αλλα υπ'οψιν οτι υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να πληρωσεις πολλα περισσοτερα αν εισαι απο τους λιγους "τυχερους", ενας γνωστος ειχε παρει το ιδιο απο την ιδια εταιρια και στο τελωνειο του ζητησαν 160€.

Τελικα εφτασε στα χερια μου 20 μερες μετα την ημερομηνια παραγγελιας.

Να ενημερωσω παντως οτι ερχεται με την τελευταια εκδοση firmware οποτε ΔΕΝ μπορει να γινει hack για να παει 100ΜHz με τα τωρινα δεδομενα. Βεβαια εμενα δεν με απασχολει επι του παροντος με υπερκαλυπτει οπως ειναι.

----------


## erasmospunk

Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα tips Tasosmos!

----------


## p270

για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα θελω να παρω παλμογραφο και ειναι αναμεσα σε rigol και uni-t τι προτεινετε; προδιαγραφες 50-60mhz και χρηση μονο για audio συσκευες ερασιτεχνικα

για uni-t σκεφτομαι αυτον εδω *uni-trend UTD2052CEL Digital Storage Oscilloscope Bright full colour LCD 2 channels

για rigol ds1052e
*

----------


## p270

κανεις ;

----------


## tasosmos

Το καλο με τον rigol ειναι οτι εχει μεγαλυτερη βαση χρηστων, αλλιως με βαση τα χαρακτηριστικα φαινεται καλυτερος ο uni-t: μεγαλυτερη οθονη, λιγο παραπανω μνημη...
Βεβαια λιγο πολυ οτι και να παρεις για audio σε καλυπτει...

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν θέλεις μόνο για audio μπορείς να αρχίσεις με την κάρτα ήχου από το pc σου, είναι αρκετή.

----------


## RF.123

εαν επιτρεπεται με τι ακριβως ασχολησαι

----------


## spiroscfu

> εαν επιτρεπεται με τι ακριβως ασχολησαι



Γιάννη αν αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα ηλεκτρονικός είμαι, προς τη η ερώτηση όμως.

----------


## p270

ηλεκτρονικος ειμαι ποιο παλια εργαζομουν σε γνωστη εταιρια εισαγωγης audio στο service καποια στιγμη και για λογους οχι μονο χρηματικους τα παρατησα και πλεον ειναι τεχνικος η/υ και προκοψα χαχαχα!!!

μαλλον λεω να παρω το rigol μιας και το εχουν αρκετα παιδια εδω μεσα και γιατι εχω τον uni-t 81 τον φορητο ο οποιος δεν μου πολυ κανει

----------


## Spirtos

Εγω θα σου πρότεινα τον Rigol, προσωπικά είμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος με τις επιδόσεις του σε σχέση με την τιμή, ειδικά σε Audio που τον δουλευω κυρίως, είναι μια χαρά. Αλλωστε έχει  πολύ μεγάλη βάση χρηστών και δεν υπάρχουν σοβαρά παράπονα..

----------


## RF.123

παιδια καλησπερα και εγω ηλεκτρονικος ειμαι και κανω επισκευες σε  VHF - RADAR -Βιομηχανικα ηλεκτρονικα -χρησιμοποιω 2 παλμογραφους ομως  δεν χρειαζεται ο παλμογραφος  να μετραει σε τοσο υψηλη συχνοτητα οσο ζητατε για αυτο ρωταω με τι ασχοληστε

----------


## p270

ναι ετσι ειναι αλλα αφου θα παρεις ε ας παρεις καποιον που να κανει και για αλλες πετρησεις εκτος απο ηχο 
εχτες παραγγειλα τελικα τον uni-t ειπα ναπαρω κατι αλλο ειδα οτι εχει λιγο καλυτερα χαρακτηριστηκα και ποιο μεγαλη οθονη οταν ερθει θα εχετε εντυπωσεις

----------


## takis_kor

Παιδιά πόσο καιρό κάνει να έρθει ο rigol τον παράγγειλα πριν 6-7  μέρες, πότε να τον περιμένω περίπου?

----------


## Spirtos

Εμένα έκανε 13 ημέρες από την παραγγελία.

----------


## takis_kor

ελπίζω να κάνει τόσο και εμένα!!!!

----------


## p270

εχω κανει την παραγγελεια απο τις 3 -5 αλλα μεχρι τωρα δεν μου εχουν στειλη tracking number στελνουν η οχι οποιος εχει παρει απο dealexcel ας μου πει 
ευχαριστω

----------


## Spirtos

Σε εμενα εστειλαν ενα mail επιβεβαιωσης αγορας και μετα απο 2-3 μερες έστειλαν ξανα επιβεβαιωση αποστολης με το tracking number.

----------


## takis_kor

εμένα δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα αλλά από την ίδια μέρα της παραγγελιας μου έστειλαν tracking number, σήμερα που το τσεκάρισα λέει << Departed from Destination Transit Centre   >> τώρα που βρισκεται ο θεός και η ψυχή του!!!  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## p270

σε εμενα εχει ερεθι μονο το mail τις παραγγελειας και τιποτα αλλο αντε να δουμε ποτε θα ερθει

----------


## takis_kor

εμένα μόλις ήρθε παιδιά, τον είχα παραγγειλει 29/4

----------


## takis_kor

το έβαλα και στην πρίζα να δω δουλεύει ??
P5020171.jpg

----------


## Googlis

Συνάδελφοι τον παρήγγειλα και εγώ εν τέλει τον Rigol DS1052E από http://www.dealexcel.com/rigol-ds105...cope_p363.html και του έγραψα να μου στο στείλει σαν δώρο με EMS...?Θα αποφύγω το τελωνείο?
Αυτά....

----------


## takis_kor

3 γιούρα σε χρεώνουν βρε, μηχάνημα είναι !!!

----------


## Googlis

Να και η απάντηση της αποστολής....
The comments for your order are: EX000****65SG
http://www.speedpost.com.sg/

Your order has been updated to the following status:
New status: Shipped(EMS)
Άρα έφυγε με EMS και όλα κομπλέ με 3,5 ευρώ?

----------


## Googlis

Χτες λοιπόν τον παρέλαβα με τα Ελτα Πόρτα Πόρτα με 3,69 ευρώ κόστος.
Τον έβγαλα από το κουτί του τον άναψα και τον έσβησα μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο θα σας γράψω και την κριτική μου.

----------


## Googlis

Έχουμε και λέμε...
από desing,φιγούρα είναι όμορφος, μικρός και ματζόβολος.
Από ποιότητα κατασκευής δεν τρελάθηκα αλλά είναι αξιοπρεπέστατη,(και άριστη για τα χρήματα του)
Έχει ωραία κολπάκια, αυτόματες ρυθμίσεις πολύ βολικά και έξυπνα.
Τα probes τα είδα λίγο G.T.P. θα είναι μία από τις επόμενες αγορές μου.
Για αξιοπιστία μετρήσεων δεν έχω να πώ κάτι μιας και δεν τον ζόρισα αρκετά αλλά δεν είδα να έχει και κάποιο μεγάλο θέμα.
Νομίζω ότι όντως είναι value for money και μια πολύ καλή επιλογή για έναν αρχάριο!

----------


## Spirtos

:Smile:  καλορίζικος, είναι όντως value for money, για τα probes έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αλλαξέ τα το συντομότερο.

----------


## Googlis

Τι probes να πάρω? Θέλω κάτι με νορμάλ τιμή να μην κάνουν πάνω από 50ευρώ Έχετε τίποτα υπόψιν?

----------


## spiroscfu

Καλορίζικος νίκο τον μελώνω και εγώ αρκετό καιρό τώρα, για probes κοίτα αυτά τα έχω και εγώ αλλά δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη, από ποιότητα πάντως είναι οκ.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/Two-Oscilloscope-Probe-Chip-Testing-Tool-100MHz-Kit-Set-/290564576248?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&h  ash=item43a6ff93f8

----------


## takis_kor

> Τι probes να πάρω? Θέλω κάτι με νορμάλ τιμή να μην κάνουν πάνω από 50ευρώ Έχετε τίποτα υπόψιν?



δεν είχε μέσα?

----------


## Googlis

Είχε μέσα probes αλλά όπως είπα και πιο πάνω είναι λίγο G.T.P.

----------


## takis_kor

ναι δεν ειναι και πολύ καλά όντος!!!

----------


## dovegroup

Παιδιά ο παλμογράφος είναι πολύ καλός για audio και πάει πάνω απο 150Mhz, προσωπικά μέτρησα 137Mhz όταν έκανα τα test, είναι οκ και αν τον συγκρίνετε με εναν επώνυμο αναλογικό θα δείτε οτι είναι τζάμπα πράγμα οχι value for money απλά...
Μην ακούτε τπτ, αφήστε όποιον έχει πρόβλημα και το σνομπάρει να αγοράσει με 1000e μηχανάκι ετσι κι αλλιώς περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα...
Είχα αναλογικό τον έδωσα σε φίλο που τον ζήτησε και...βρήκα πρίν 20 ημέρες 2 τεμάχια που έχουν το παλαιό F/W & PCB Rev εγώ αγόρασα το ένα 270 euro σχεδόν μαζί με εκτελωνισμό και μου ήρθε χθές, φυσικά αμέσως έφαγε F/W όποιος θέλει ας στείλει pm να του δώσω link.
Οποιος το αγοράσει πρίν να στείλει μύνημα στον πωλητή να του δώσει το σωστό μηχάνημα αν προλάβει...ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!

----------


## p270

σημερα παραλαμβανω των παλμογραφο απο dealexcel αλλα πληρωνω τελικα κια τελωνιο 47 ευρω τον ηπιαμε κανονικα που λεμε

----------


## savnik

> σημερα παραλαμβανω των παλμογραφο απο dealexcel αλλα πληρωνω τελικα κια τελωνιο 47 ευρω τον ηπιαμε κανονικα που λεμε



Πως στον έστειλαν;

----------


## p270

το παρελαβα απο ελτα δεν το εχω ακομα στα χερια μου εστειλα αλλον να το παραλαβει αλλα το χαρτι που ηρθε εχτες στο σπιτι ειχε 47 ευρω χρεωση τελωνιου

----------


## ptisi110

Από dealexcel πήρα και γω, πριν 1 εβδομάδα παρέλαβα σπίτι με express ελτά στα 3,70Ε. Απ' ότι είδα στο τιμολόγιο δηλώσανε 80 USD κόστος προϊόντος λογικά για το τελωνείο. Να είσαι τόσο γκαντέμης Παναγιώτη?

----------


## p270

ειμαι λοιπον ετσι ακριβως εχουν τα πραγματα απλα τυχαινει καποιες φορες να την φαει εχω φερει και εγω αλλα πραγματα κατα καιρους οπως μια γεννητρια συχνοτητων και πληρωσα 3,70 
τελειωσε τωρα παει απλα ελπιζω το μηχανημα να ειναι καλο και να κανει την δουλεια του

----------


## savnik

Απ'οτι κατάλαβα σου ήρθε με ΕΛΤΑ και όχι με EMS. Άρα πέρασε από το τελωνείο στον Πειραιά. Καλά τι τιμή έγραψε απ'εξω στο δέμα;

----------


## ptisi110

Νίκο και του παναγιώτη ταχυδρομικώς ήρθε με Express Mail Service. Εφόσον παραγγείλαμε σχετικά κοντά χρονικά λογικά θα του τον στείλανε μέσω Sigapore post από Σιγκαπούρη όπως και εμένα.

----------


## p270

ειναι τελειως βλακες το εστειλαν χωρις καποια καλυψη μονο με το κουτι του οποτε τα τσακαλια μας στο τελωνιο το τσακωσαν και μου τη φορεσαν τελος παντων 
το θεμα τωρα ειναι οτι το μενου ειναι στα κινεζικα πλην ελαχιστων στα αγγλικα οποτε δεν καταλαβαινω και πολλα και δεν εχω βρει απο που γυριζει στα αγγλικα και αν γυριζει ξερει κανει κατι

----------


## gsmaster

Πατάς το κουμπί Utility σου ανοίγει το μενού και η τέταρτη επιλογή είναι Language πατάς το αντίστοιχο κουμπί και με το περιστρεφόμενο ροδάκι πάνω απο τα πλήκτρα CH1 CH2 επιλέγεις αγγλικά και μετά πατας το ίδιο ροδάκι μεσα για επιλογή της γλώσσας.

Εναλλακτικά πατάς Utility και μετά πατάς πολλές φορές το προτελευταίο κουμπί δεξιά της οθόνης μέχρι να σου δείξει αγγλικά. 

Αν κάποιο κουμπί ή λειτουργία δεν ξέρεις τι κάνει το κρατάς για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα και σου βγάζει help μενού

----------


## p270

ok το βρηκα πως αλλαζει ολα καλα αρχιζω να τον ψαχνω τωρα και ναι και εμενα απο Σιγλαπουρη ηρθε τι να πω ισως οπως ειπα επαιξε ρολο το οτι δεν ειχαν βαλει καποιο εξωτερικο καλυμα στη κουτα του 
εχω φερει γεννητρια απο εκει και πληρωσα 3.70

----------


## ptisi110

Για τη γλώσσα πατάς: Utility και από το μενού που ανοίγει πατάς το τέταρτο από πάνω γκρι κουμπί (language). Αυτό σου ανοίγει το μενού με τις γλώσσες. Με τον κυκλικό επιλογέα που είναι πάνω επιλέγεις τη γλώσσα και πατάς τον επιλογέα για επιβεβαίωση.. Όσο για την συσκευασία και μένα σε χαρτόκουτο ήρθε με τα αφρολέξ μέσα κανονικά και το invoice κολλημένο έξω στο κουτί..

----------


## Spirtos

τι να πω, γκαντεμια, και μένα με το κουτί ακάλυπτο είχε έρθει, EMS, 3,7€ κλπ.

----------


## p270

ε καμια φορα την παταμε τι να κανουμε ολα καλα με το μενου ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις και την βοηθεια

----------


## cloud_constructor

οχι ρε φιλε τι λες τωρα.. μου κοψες τη φορα μιλαμε.Πανω που θα χτυπαγα το function generator της rigol με εβαλες σε σκεψεις... Λετε να αλλαξε τιποτα και να βαρανε στο ψαχνο?

----------


## kitMAN

> οχι ρε φιλε τι λες τωρα.. μου κοψες τη φορα μιλαμε.Πανω που θα χτυπαγα το function generator της rigol με εβαλες σε σκεψεις... Λετε να αλλαξε τιποτα και να βαρανε στο ψαχνο?



Εγώ έπαθα χειρότερα όταν διάβασα το post 193, γιατί είχα είδη παραγγείλει τη γεννήτρια την προηγούμενη ημέρα. Σήμερα όμως παρέλαβα και πλήρωσα το κλασικό πλέων ποσό 3,69 ευρώ. Όλα καλά και η γεννήτρια ΟΚ.

----------


## mushaba

Καλησπερίζω τον λαό του hlektronika.gr

Παιδιά ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω και εγώ τον Rigol DS1052E,μάλιστα ανά πάσα στιγμή είμαι για παραγγελία,εδώ θέλω συμβουλές από τα παιδιά που τον αγοράσαν.

1)Από τα όσα διάβασα σε αυτό το topic η διαπίστωση είναι παραγγελία από Dealexcel?Πού έχει έδρα η εταιρία αυτή,βασικά δεν πρέπει να είναι στην Ε.Ε οπότε να ρωτήσω αυτούς που έκαναν αγορά από εκεί,ήρθατε σε επικοινωνία με τον πωλητή και κανονίσατε κάτι συγκεκριμένο με τον τρόπο αποστολής προς αποφυγήν υπέρογκων χρεώσεων τελωνείου?

2)Παίζει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο firmware που αναβαθμίζεται στα 100 Mhz να το ζητήσω ή είναι κάρφωμα?Άσε που πιστεύω ότι η ίδια εταιρία διέρευσε τον τρόπο αναβάθμισης με σκοπό να πουλήσει και να διαφημιστεί.

Περιμένω με αγωνία τις απαντήσεις σας.

Φιλικά
Φώτης

----------


## cloud_constructor

Kitman Ευτυχως... οποτε συνεχιζω ακαθεκτος (εξαλου και 40 κατι να δωσω ακομα παλι φθηνοτερα απο εδω θα ειναι....)

mushaba , εγω δεν εκανα κατι το ιδιεταιρο απλα εκει που ελεγε αμα θελω εξπρες κ τετοια το αφησα στο απλο (ασε λεω μη σκασει με καμια UPS και πληρωνουμε τωρα).. .ΓΕνικα κοιτας να τους πεις να στο στειλουν με EMS , με αυτη μου ηρθε.. Η εταιρεια εχει εδρα αμερικη αλλα τα συμπραγκαλα ερχονται απο κινα μεσω EMS η κατι τετοιο..

Για τον τροπο αναβαθμισης ,, οκ , υπαρχει firmware που γινεται 100MHz αλλα δε ξερω αν παιζει ρολο τι firmware εχει ηδη μεσα (νομιζω απο ενα σημειο κ μετα δε δουλευει το hack).Βασικα εδω δε το εκανα γιατι δε με ενδιαφερει η αληθεια εινια... αααμα το χρειαστω .. βλεπουμε..

Αυτο που πιστευεις , αυτο εγινε

----------


## cloud_constructor

και ναι μολις παραγκελθικε η γεννηστρα rigol sku325 ..τους εγραψα και την ιστορια της ζωης μου στο πεδιο με τις οδηγιες , τους ειπα αντε , αμα γινεται να το βαλουν σε καλυμενο κουτι να γραψουν επανω οτι ειναι δωρο η επιστροφη ξερω κατι , να το στειλουν με EMS και τους ειπα να μη περιμενουν επιβεβαιωση απο τα ΕΛΤΑ αλλα θα τους στειλω εγω οταν το λαβω γιατι ετσι ειχε γινει στον παλμογραφο.. Αν κ αμα δε πατησεις τιπιτα απολυτως σε βαζει σε express mail της EMS και καλα 5 με 6 μερες (ΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ..) οποτε ...

οπως επε και ο βασιλιας theoden λιγο πριν ξεχυθουν σπαζοντας τη πορτα του εσωτερικου φρουριου του helms deep πανω στις ορδες των uruk hai μαζι με τους eorlingas και λιγο πριν σκασει ο gandalf απο την ανατολη...

TO WHAT EVER END....

----------


## mushaba

Μια από τα ίδια και εγώ,μόλις έριξα την παραγγελιά,αναμονή λοιπόν!

----------


## cloud_constructor

φανταζεσαι να κανει οντως 6 μερες?

----------


## mushaba

Shipped via EMS και tracking number που ακόμα δεν δουλεύει...Νομίζω ότι είμαι σε καλό δρόμο!!!!

----------


## cloud_constructor

ετσι ακριβως κ εμενα.. με αυτη ερχεται http://www.speedpost.com.sg/ ... για να αϊδουμε

----------


## mushaba

Status:Processing at Sorting Centre                                

Κοντεύουμε λες φίλε cloud_constructor 	 ?

----------


## ptisi110

Σε 10 μέρες περίπου θα σου έχει έρθει, τόσο πάει περίπου

----------


## mushaba

Άντε με το καλό...Πάντως και 50€ παραπάνω να τον έβρισκα από Ελλάδα θα τον έπερνα,κρίμα που οι εδώπρομηθευτές δεν ενδιαφερθήκαν και δίνουμε έξω τα €

----------


## cloud_constructor

συμφωνα με αυτα που ειδα πρεπει να ειναι στα ελτα.. σημερα αυριο θα σκασει ειδοποιησης..Εχω παρει μαζι μου χταποδια να το δεσω στη μηχανη για καπακι απο δουλεια.Μακαρι να γινει οπως με τον παλμογραφο , να γυρισω σπιτι να δω οτι εχει σκασει χαρτακι και ΚΑΠΑΚΙΑ να παω ελτα περιστερι να το τσιμπισω..  


Ρε εδω τον ξεκινισανε απο 400 ευ (και βαλε).. δε τους ενδιαφερει να πουλισουν.. Λες κ τα αγοραζουν λιανικη συμπεριφερονται.. ο μεσαζωντας παλι..

----------


## kx5

> Άντε με το καλό...Πάντως και 50€ παραπάνω να τον έβρισκα από Ελλάδα θα τον έπερνα,κρίμα που οι εδώπρομηθευτές δεν ενδιαφερθήκαν και δίνουμε έξω τα €



Και να τον έφερναν, θα τον αγόραζες με 50-100 ευρώ καπέλο?

----------


## Panoss

mushaba, θα παραγγείλω εγώ ένα και στον πουλάω 100 ευρώ παραπάνω. Αν θες, και 150. Λέγε τώρα που γυρνάει.

----------


## paul333

> Άντε με το καλό...Πάντως και 50€ παραπάνω να τον έβρισκα από Ελλάδα θα τον έπερνα,κρίμα που οι εδώπρομηθευτές δεν ενδιαφερθήκαν και δίνουμε έξω τα €



ελλαδα χλωμο το βλεπω με 50ευρο βαλε 250ευρο επιπλεον εδω η λογικη ειναι της κονομας.

----------


## Googlis

Και το μεγάλο θέμα είναι ότι οι ίδιες οι θυγατρικές της μαμάς εταιρίας στην χώρα μας τα πουλάνε πιο ακριβά σε όλους από έμπορους μέχρι και πελάτες.

----------


## mushaba

Εγώ ακόμα είμαι σε status "Handover to Airline" από 26-6,κοντεύουμε?

Παιδιά για να μην παρεξηγούμε και να μην παραφράζουμε τα λεγόμενα: ΝΑΙ,300€ εάν έκανε στην Ελλάδα θα τον έπερνα από εδώ,δεν μιλάω ούτε για 100 ούτε για 150

----------


## paul333

κοιτα ελλαδα 300euro με τιποτα!! γιατι το euro εχει χασει την αξια του,

σιγα σιγα ομως θα καταλαβουν και τα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικον οτι χρημα για πεταμα δεν υπαρχει τελειωσε το πανηγυρι.

 αν και τωρα εχουν μια αλλη τακτικη της προπαραγγελιας δηλαδη το παραγγελνω εγω σαν ιδιωτης και αυτη 

το αγοραζουν μετα ως καταστηματα και μου το πουλανε στην τριπλη τιμη οποτε αγοραζουν 3 κομματια κανουν 2 stock και μου πουλανε ενα

και ετσι βγαινουν τα σπασμενα.

----------


## cloud_constructor

ηρθε!
Βρηκα το χαρτακι να περιμενει κατω , φυσικα ηταν κλειστο το ταχυδρομειο δευτεριατικα απογευμα οποτε αυριο πρωι πρωι πριν παω δουλεια θα παω να τη παρω και μολις γυρισω σπιτι τσαααακκ,θα κλεισω τηλεφωνα ρολα πορτες κλειδωμα και θα το μελετισω..(αν κ η αληθεια ειναι οτι δε μπορω να κρατηθω μεσα στο σπιτι με τιποτα αυτη την εποχη , βαλε που εχω κανονισει κ κατι καλο (χεχε) εε ...in time)

----------


## ptisi110

Άντε, άντε με το καλό, περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις





> βαλε που εχω κανονισει κ κατι καλο (χεχε)



Χτύπα και 'συ  :Tongue2:  , την εξεταστική μου μέσα asdsafsafasfsaf


Edit: Τελικά γύρω στις 10 μέρες έκανε να έρθει...  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## paul333

> ηρθε!
> Βρηκα το χαρτακι να περιμενει κατω , φυσικα ηταν κλειστο το ταχυδρομειο δευτεριατικα απογευμα οποτε αυριο πρωι πρωι πριν παω δουλεια θα παω να τη παρω και μολις γυρισω σπιτι τσαααακκ,θα κλεισω τηλεφωνα ρολα πορτες κλειδωμα και θα το μελετισω..(αν κ η αληθεια ειναι οτι δε μπορω να κρατηθω μεσα στο σπιτι με τιποτα αυτη την εποχη , βαλε που εχω κανονισει κ κατι καλο (χεχε) εε ...in time)



δεν εχουν αυριο απεργια τα ταχυδρομεια?

οπως και ειναι να καλοριζικος και καλοδουλευτος. :Smile:

----------


## mushaba

Παιδιά δεν τα βλέπω καλά τα πράματα, το status άλλαξε μόλις σε "Held by Customs at Destination"                                						  ,φυσιολογικό ή να ετοιμαστώνα τον πιώ?

----------


## kitMAN

Είναι φυσιολογικό. Κοντά εισαι.

----------


## mushaba

Μακάρι να είναι φυσιολογικό φίλε Γιώργο...Την τελευταία φορά που είχα τέτοιο μήνυμα σε παραγγελία από futurlec με Fedex μου ζητούσαν για πράγματα αξίας 45 δολλαρίων να πληρώσω 148€ εκτελονισμό

----------


## cloud_constructor

λοιπον ξεανχωσου..Πηγα τωρα το πρωι και το πηρα.. το εχω εδω!!! Γαμωτ. αντε να παει 6 να σχολασω να παω σπιτι να διασκεδασω! 3,60 κατι πληρωσα.Αυτο που λες μου το εγραφε κ εμενα.Οι μαγκες εχουν γραψει επανω στο χαρτι αξια: 80USD οποτε... coool (Φυσικα εξω γραφει κανονικοτατα ARBITARY FUNCTION GENERATOR και το κουτι ειναι χυμα , αλλα σιγα ποιος θα το ψαξει)

fedex / ups = τελωνειακη εισπραξη (βασικα τα καβατζωνουν σπιτι τους , αυτο πιστευω)

Υποψιν μπορει να μη στο ντελιβερισουν στο σπιτι γιατι απεργουν μερικοι , αλλα με το χαρτακι το τσιμπας εσυ (βασικα ετσι κανω εγω παντα γιατι μου τη δινει να κανονιζω και να μου λενε αα μεχρι τις 4 κανουμε ντελιβερι κ ωχ να κανονισω με τη δουλεια κ τετοια..Ασε που χανεις χρονο χαρας)

----------


## Lykos1986

Ανεβασε καμιά photo...

----------


## mushaba

Ακόμα σε φάση "Held by Customs at Destination                                                         "....Πήγα στα ΕΛΤΑ μόλις πριν λίγο με το tracking number και μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορούν να δούνε την κατάσταση του δέματος στο τελωνείο και ότι και καλά το τελωνείο έχει πολύ φόρτο.....

Άσε που βρήκα εταιρία στην Ελλάδα που τον πουλάει 299€..

Ανησυχώ

----------


## cloud_constructor

εε μη το γκαντεμιαζεις.. Το δεμα θα σου εχει ερθει στο εκει αεροδρομιο λογικα ε?(οχι σε κανα βενιζελος και ερχεται με γαιδουρι γιατι λογω απεργειων θα αργισει)...


αλλα τι βλακειες ρωταω.. που να ξερεις που ειναι το δεμα?

λυκος.. φωτογραφια. οκ.. αλλα τι να δεις μωρε σιγα?οπως ειναι στη φωτογραφια της εταιρειας ειναι . ολοιδιος (θα τραβηξω ομως μολις παω σπιτι)

----------


## LM1991

παιδιά το manual είναι γραμμένο και στα αγγλικά? ή μόνο κινέζικα?

----------


## spiroscfu

> Ακόμα σε φάση "Held by Customs at Destination                                                         "....Πήγα στα ΕΛΤΑ μόλις πριν λίγο με το tracking number και μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορούν να δούνε την κατάσταση του δέματος στο τελωνείο και ότι και καλά το τελωνείο έχει πολύ φόρτο.....
> 
> Άσε που βρήκα εταιρία στην Ελλάδα που τον πουλάει 299€..
> 
> Ανησυχώ



Φώτη  που στην ελλάδα?

----------


## LM1991

http://www.netscope.gr/ViewShopCategory.aspx?id=9706&PageNo=2&direction=1  &OrderBy=8

μάλλον αυτή είναι η εταιρία στην Ελλάδα.Πρόσφατα, αναφέρει ότι συνεργάζεται με τη Rigol

----------


## lakafitis

> http://www.netscope.gr/ViewShopCategory.aspx?id=9706&PageNo=2&direction=1  &OrderBy=8
> 
> μάλλον αυτή είναι η εταιρία στην Ελλάδα.Πρόσφατα, αναφέρει ότι συνεργάζεται με τη Rigol



299 χωρις ΦΠΑ ομως. Αρα παει κανα 370αρι

----------


## mushaba

Σπύρο όπως γράψαν και τα παιδιά η εταιρία είναι η NetScope αλλά το 299 είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ που σημαίνει 370 χωρίς μεταφορικά , 170 πάνω από dealexcel...Είναι κρίμα πάντως το ξαναλέω να φεύγουν τα δικά μας λεφτά στον κινέζο...

----------


## stom

Δλδ υπαρχουν πουθενα ελληνικοι παρομοιοι παλμογραφοι να τους προτιμησουμε...?

----------


## mushaba

Φίλε stom ειλικρινά δεν έχω ιδέα.....Σε googlάρισμα που είχα κάνει για τον Rigol Ελλάδα δεν έβγαζε τίποτα παρά μόνο τα θέματα στο φόρουμ αυτό...Έπειτα ζήτησα από την εταιρία να μου πουν με ποιόν συνεργάζονται Ελλάδα και χθες με πήραν πρώτη φορά τηλέφωνο από την προαναφερθείσα εταιρία...

----------


## cloud_constructor

> παιδιά το manual είναι γραμμένο και στα αγγλικά? ή μόνο κινέζικα?



Το μανουαλ ειναι μεσα στο CD σε μορφη PDF στα αγγλικα..Αν θυμαμαι καλα κατι εχει σε χαρτινη μορφη αλλα δε θυμαμαι τι ηταν..Σιγουρα εχει χαρτινο κινεζικο παντως.

----------


## stom

> Φίλε stom ειλικρινά δεν έχω ιδέα.....Σε googlάρισμα που είχα κάνει για τον Rigol Ελλάδα δεν έβγαζε τίποτα παρά μόνο τα θέματα στο φόρουμ αυτό...Έπειτα ζήτησα από την εταιρία να μου πουν με ποιόν συνεργάζονται Ελλάδα και χθες με πήραν πρώτη φορά τηλέφωνο από την προαναφερθείσα εταιρία...



Αναφερομαι σε αυτο που ειπες για τα λεφτα που πανε στη κινα.. Δλδ αν το αγορασεις παραπανω απο εδω τα ιδια λεφτα δεν θα πανε στη κινα?
(απλως θα πληρωσεις κατι παραπανω ετσι για το γαμωτο...)

----------


## stefanoszis

ποση ειναι η διαφορα σε € αν το αγορασω απο ελλαδα? (να αναφερω οτι θα κοπει τιμολογιο οποτε δεν με απασχολει το ΦΠΑ)

----------


## Googlis

Συν το ότι αν το πάρεις από Ελλάδα θα έχεις και εγγύηση.Στην netscope το βρίσκεις 299 χωρίς φπα http://www.netscope.gr/ViewShopCateg...on=1&OrderBy=8 πάρε τηλέφωνο μήπως σου κάνουν καμιά έκπτωση. Εγώ τον πήρα 255 ευρώ από Κίνα αλλά δεν τον είχε τότε η netscope.
Νομίζω ότι συμφέρει καθότι με +45 ευρώ (αφού το φπα εκπίπτει αν είσαι επαγγελματίας) έχεις εγγύηση για 2 χρόνια ενώ αν το πάρεις από τον Κινέζο όπως εγώ τότε...να μην σου τύχει τίποτα...

----------


## cloud_constructor

εχει εγγυηση. Πας στην αντιπροσωπια με την αποδειξη αγορας τυπωμενη. Αντιπροσωπος ειναι σα να πηγαινεις στην ιδια την RIGOL. 

Παντα φυσικα υπαρχει το ρισκο να σε γραψουν κανονικα , και ξεροντας οτι η RIGOL απο μονη της σε εχει γραμμενο (αμα κρινω με το feedback που εχουν αμα τους στειλεις email... κλαφτα..) , αλλιως θεωριτικα στελνεις ενα μειλ στην κεντικη εταιαρεια να τους πεις οτι κ καλα πηγες εκει κ δε σε εξυπηρετισαν..

Αν υπαρχει οντως αντιπροσωπια παντα..

Παντως για +45 € (αν ειναι τοσα οντως) θα τον επερνα εδω μονο κ μονο για να γλυτωσω το ανχος και την καθυστεριση (+οτι θελω να υπαρχει αντιπροσωπος εδω κ οχι να κλεισει)

----------


## dovegroup

Λίγα λόγια για το γ@μ0τ0 παιδιά τα πράγματα εχουν ως εξής...

Οταν κάνεις εισαγωγή Ελλάδα απο Κίνα έχεις δασμό, έπειτα έχεις, έξοδα εκτελωνισμού, κόστος λειτουργικό και αποθήκευσης, RMA Dept που απασχολείς για να στείλεις προϊόντα και να λάβεις, αν είναι Εκτός Εγγύησης για σένα που έχεις stock πάνω απο μερικούς μήνες και (ο τελικός χρήστης δεν το γνωρίζει), επίσης μπορεί να σου μείνει η χαλασμένη και πάει εξανεμίστηκε το κέρδος ακόμη και 10 να πούλησες, η κάθε εταιρεία σαν την Rigol μπορεί να σου αναγνωρίσει δωρεάν επισκευή αλλά πληρώνεις το πήγαινε τουλάχιστον της συσκευής ασε που μπορεί και το έλα (αν στείλεις σε Κίνα δέμα κάποιων κιλών 2-3 δές το κόστος και θα καταλάβεις, και εννοείτε ασφαλισμένο, 23% ΦΠΑ, φορολογία επι κερδών...και πάει λέγοντας.
Πόσο πρέπει να πουλήσεις για να μην βγείς απο τιο παραθύρι και σε πόσους θα πουλήσεις τελικά?
Δεν είναι άδικο το ποσό που ζητά η εταιρεία εδώ άδικη είναι η διαδικασία και το κόστος της συνολικά.
Αν το σχέδιο μεταποίησης κινέζικων προϊόντων ερχόταν τελικά στην Ελλάδα (που δεν το βλέπω) τότε ναί θα τα παίρναμε 100-150 ευρώ τέτοιου τύπου μηχανάκια που θα τα "μεταποιούσαμε" και θα είμασταν ευτυχισμένοι.
Οπότε είναι θέμα επιλογής απο πού και με τι ρίσκο...
Α και κάτι τελευταίο πρόσφατα φίλος πλήρωσε για μέσα σε εγγύηση κόστος μεταφοράς 30 ευρώ εντός ΕΕ σε εταιρεία που κάνει παράλληλη ανεξάρτητη εισαγωγή μιάς συσκευής παράνομο ναί, κατάπτηστο ναί, αθέμιτο ναί, αντιεπαγγελματικό ναί, αλλά όταν μόνος σου αν το στείλεις σου κοστίζει όδο η μισή αξία της συσκεύής λές και Thanks.

----------


## stefanoszis

το εδωσα παραγγελια στη netscope. δεν εχουν stock αλλα περιμενουν 5 κομματια.πολυ ευγενικοι και εξυπηρετικοι και το κυριοτερο συννενοησε στα ελληνικα.

----------


## LM1991

Παιδιά και γω πρόκειται προσεχώς να αγοράσω τον πρώτο μου παλμογράφο.Τελικά αξίζει
ο Rigol? η να πάω από την πεπατημένη και να αγοράσω έναν αναλογικό 
παλμογράφο?

----------


## tasosmos

E καλα πλεον... μαλλον ο rigol ειναι η πεπατημενη...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## LM1991

Δηλαδή ο ψηφιακός είναι πλέον μονόδρομος? δεν έχω αντίστοιχη εμπειρία σε ψηφιακούς 
για αυτό ρωτάω. π.χ. ο θόρυβος στο σήμα,τυχόν λάθος μετρήσεις,η καθαρότητα του σήματος
παίζουν ρόλο στους ψηφιακούς.Εάν έχετε παιδιά αντίστοιχη γνώση στο θέμα...και συγγνώμη που είμαι
εκτός θέματος.

----------


## cloud_constructor

δεν εισαι εκτος θεματος ακριβως... κοιτα , εννοειται οτι δινοντας 200κατι ευρο βαζεις λιγο νερο στο κρασι σου .. δε μπορεις να περιμενεις οτι ο ριγκολας θα ειναι ιδιος με εναν τεκτρονιξ η κατι τετοιο που κοστιζει χ*ΤΙΜΗ(ριγκολ) .. Τωρα δε μπορω να σου απαντισω με ακριβια αν ο ψηφιακος ειναι μονοδρομος.. Ενω στην ουσια ειναι παλμογραφοι και οι 2 (και ο ντιτζιταλις κ ο αναλογικος) εγω τα βλεπω σαν 2 διαφορετικα πραγματα.. Ο αναλογικος ειναι το real thing που λεμε , βλεπεις την κυμματομορφη σε σουπερ πραγματικο χρονο , και σε θεμα βλαβων ειναι επισκευασιμος ποιο ευκολα..σιγα τι θα εχει παθει..

απο την αλλη ομως ο ψηφιακος σου λυνει τα χερια στο θεμα αποθηκευσης των κυματομορφων , εχει καποιες λειτουργειες που στον αναλογικο (μιλαμε παντα για ιδιας κλιμακας τιμης ε..) σταντε δε παιζουν και ο συγκεκριεμνος ειναι και το bandwith του... Απο αποκλισεις ειναι πιθανοτερο να εχει μικροτερες απο εναν μεταχειρισμενο αναλογικο που παιζει να θελει κ κανα καλιμπρεησον (πως το μιλαω ε)..

Ε βασικα κ εγω γιαυτο προτημισα τον ψηφιακο.. Φυσικα δεν αποκλειω οτι αν βρω καποια καλη ευκαιρια και εχω λεφτα για χαλασμα θα παρω και αναλογικο (αν δω οτι μου χρειαζεται παντως εε)

----------


## LM1991

> δεν εισαι εκτος θεματος ακριβως... κοιτα , εννοειται οτι δινοντας 200κατι ευρο βαζεις λιγο νερο στο κρασι σου .. δε μπορεις να περιμενεις οτι ο ριγκολας θα ειναι ιδιος με εναν τεκτρονιξ η κατι τετοιο που κοστιζει χ*ΤΙΜΗ(ριγκολ) .. Τωρα δε μπορω να σου απαντισω με ακριβια αν ο ψηφιακος ειναι μονοδρομος.. Ενω στην ουσια ειναι παλμογραφοι και οι 2 (και ο ντιτζιταλις κ ο αναλογικος) εγω τα βλεπω σαν 2 διαφορετικα πραγματα.. Ο αναλογικος ειναι το real thing που λεμε , βλεπεις την κυμματομορφη σε σουπερ πραγματικο χρονο , και σε θεμα βλαβων ειναι επισκευασιμος ποιο ευκολα..σιγα τι θα εχει παθει..
> 
> απο την αλλη ομως ο ψηφιακος σου λυνει τα χερια στο θεμα αποθηκευσης των κυματομορφων , εχει καποιες λειτουργειες που στον αναλογικο (μιλαμε παντα για ιδιας κλιμακας τιμης ε..) σταντε δε παιζουν και ο συγκεκριεμνος ειναι και το bandwith του... Απο αποκλισεις ειναι πιθανοτερο να εχει μικροτερες απο εναν μεταχειρισμενο αναλογικο που παιζει να θελει κ κανα καλιμπρεησον (πως το μιλαω ε)..
> 
> Ε βασικα κ εγω γιαυτο προτημισα τον ψηφιακο.. Φυσικα δεν αποκλειω οτι αν βρω καποια καλη ευκαιρια και εχω λεφτα για χαλασμα θα παρω και αναλογικο (αν δω οτι μου χρειαζεται παντως εε)




όντως και εγώ σκέφτομαι ότι με τόσο εύρος και για τα χρήματα του καινούργιο μηχάνημα δεν πρόκειται να βρείς.
Άσε που με τόσα λεφτά στη καλύτερη βρίσκεις 20 ΜΗz σε αναλογικό για καινούργιο πάντα

----------


## mushaba

Εγώ μόλις παρέλαβα τον δικό μου,όλα πήγαν κατ'ευχήν (3,9€) και είμαι πολύ happy!

Ο αναλογικός είναι must πάντως,δεν λέω ο ψηφιακός έχει τις ευκολίες του αλλά σαν το real time τίποτε

----------


## thelegr

OFF TOPIC

Για οποιον εχει τον DS1052, ορεξη και τρελα:






ΥΓ* Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι νομιμο αυτο το ποστ, οποτε αν δεν ειναι, ας κανουν μοντιφα η διαγραφη οι μοντερεϊτορς


EDIT:


Ενημερωση της αλλαγης:

----------


## tasosmos

Βασικα αυτο εχει αναφερθει ηδη αρκετες φορες σε παλιοτερα ποστ και δουλευει οντως αλλα μονο με τις παλιοτερες εκδοσεις firmware. 

Στους νεους παλμογραφους που κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα δεν μπορει να γινει αλλαγη, ή τουλαχιστον οχι ακομα...

----------


## thelegr

Και δεν γινεται downgrade;

----------


## panaconic1

Για τα παιδια που τον εχουν ειδη αποκτησει και τον εχουν δουλεψει αξιζει να το αγορασει καποιος αν εχει ειδη εναν αναλογικο HAMEG 50MHZ.
                                         Eυχαριστω.

----------


## gsmaster

Την παραπάνω μοντιφιά την έχω κάνει επιτυχώς στο δικό μου πάντως  :Wink:

----------


## tasosmos

> Και δεν γινεται downgrade;



Στις 2 τελευταιες εκδοσεις fw δεν γινεται τιποτα απ'οσο ξερω.

Οπως κ να εχει παντως ειναι πολυ καλο value for money. Imo το μονο που ισως πλησιαζει ειναι καποιος αναλογικος σε καλη κατασταση με τιμη ~100€ ξερω γω.

----------


## axel12p

Για αγορά του συγκεκριμένου προτείνετε την Dealexcel; Για να λειτουργήσει χρειάζεται μόνο αλλαγή του καλωδίου; Βλέπω ότι δέχεται από 100 μέχρι 240V.

----------


## mushaba

Ναι,ένα καλώδιο σαν αυτά του Η/Υ και είσαι έτοιμος!

----------


## axel12p

Τον αγόρασα τελικά από Dealextreme. Να ενημερώσω πως επειδή η  Dealextreme αναβαθμίζει τα πληροφοριακά της συστήματα το τελευταίο  διάστημα, εμφανίζονται αρκετά προβλήματα σχετικά με τις παραγγελίες. Μου  εμφάνισε και εμένα πρόβλημα με την πληρωμή, κάτι το οποίο ελπίζω να  λυθεί σύντομα (η χρέωση έγινε, αλλά αυτοί δεν την βλέπουνε). :Angry: 
Για αυτό τον καλό θα ήταν καλύτερο να τους αποφεύγετε μέχρι να στρώσουν ξανά.

----------

